# 

## Observer27

Witam.
Mój dom jest na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego. Budowę rozpocząłem w maju 2008r. Miałem wybieraną platforme pod fundamenty bo dom mam położony na działce ze sporym spadkiem. I tu zaczął się problem z uwagi na ogromną ilośc przestrzeni do zasypania-dom parterowy, wys.ściany fundamentowej ok.1,4m,  pow.ok 200m2 do zasypania. Aby to jakoś zasypać poszło mi ok. 50 wywrotek pospółki, ale to i tak za mało. Wykorzystałem do zasypania glinę wybraną z wykopu, sądząc, że jak wsypię na spód niewielką warstwę, to będzie wszystko OK. Po zasypaniu ścian fundamentowych od wewnątrz i oczywiscie na zewnątrz, żeby się nie rozeszły, grunt był zagęszczany ubijarką z platformą (waga ok.200kg). Ubijanie odbywało się tylko na wierzchniej warstwie po zasypaniu całości, tzn.glina na spodzie, pospołka zmieszana z gliną i sama posółka na wierzchu. Na samoczynne ubijanie, czy zlewanie wodą nie było czasu. Po kilku dniach została wylana płyta, na folię izolacyjną+kratka stalowa dla wzmocnienia+beton B20. Wszystko było OK.do czasu wystąpienia ulewnych deszczów w lipcu-wtedy jeszcze nie było dachu. Po tych deszczach tragedia-zaczęła siadać płyta, mało tego, na płycie są posadowione ścianki działowe 12 z porothermu, które mi się zaczęły walić. Są pomieszczenia, w którycgh płyta mi nie siadła, najgorzej jest na dużych powierzchniach-w salonie, przedpokoju- siadło ok.10 cm i dalej siada. Co tu teraz robić? 
1. Czy mam rozbierać ścianki działowe i zastąpić je lekką konstrukcją na stelażu, z regipsów, bo w projekcie nie było ścian fundamentowych pod ścianą działową i widocznie jest to za duże obciążenie na płytę
2. Co zrobić z  siadającą płytą?

Czytałem na forum, że jedni ją skuwali, dobierali się do żwiru, ubijali go jeszcze raz, wylewali płytę na nowo itd. Ale szystko to się działo przy chudziaku, jaki wylewali, ja zaś mam mocny beton-wartstwa 10cm, beton B20.

Mam takie rozwiazanie, żeby zrobić zbrojenie, pręt 12, opierajac je na ścianach fundamentowych, nastepnie pośrodku salonu skuć beton, zrobić zbrojony murek na długości pokoju, zeby na nim oprzeć stalowe pręty bo szerokosc salonu jest zbyt duża, żeby puścić pręt przez całą szerokość bez podpórki (szer.6,5m). Potem na to wylać znowu beton B20. Jest to jednak znaczny koszt, ale czy da mi gwarancję, że już w ogóle nigdy nie bedzie siadać?
A może jest inne rozwiązanie? Byłbym wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie fachowców. Zaznaczam, że koszt w tej chwili nie gra tu roli-ma to być zrobione dobrze i nigdy nie siadać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pierwek

jednym słowem masakra   :Confused:  

ścianki działowe na razie won z domu - płyta do rozbiórki, i zagęszczenie piachu (być może część piachu trzeba będzie wywalić na zewnątrz żeby zagęścić dobrze dolne warstwy)   :Confused:  

koszt będzie ogromny ale co by było gdyby były już położone instalacje w podłodze a na wierzchu kafelki?

przykro mi ale inaczej tego nie widzę 

to że "chudziak" jest zbrojony i z B20 nie ma znaczenia skoro nie ma podparcia - lewitować nie będzie

A co na to Twój kierbud? Masz może jakieś fotki jak to wygląda w tej chwili?

Jak piach byłby dobrze zagęszczony to żadne "fundamenty" pod działówki nie są potrzebne

----------


## jajmar

> Czytałem na forum, że jedni ją skuwali, dobierali się do żwiru, ubijali go jeszcze raz, wylewali płytę na nowo itd. Ale szystko to się działo przy chudziaku, jaki wylewali, ja zaś mam mocny beton-wartstwa 10cm, beton B20.


I tak zrób skuj wszystko i zacznij zagęszczanie od nowa. To że zamiast wylałeś B20 to  na osiadanie nie wpływa. Mogłes to nawet z B45 wylać też by siadło. 
Wykonanie stropu an fundamenice jak amsz sciany zewnętrzne bedzie bardzij pracochłonne i droższe niż ponowne zagęszczanie.

----------


## adwalk

Pewne rozwiązanie  - wybrać wszystko co nie zagęszczone i wykonać poprawnie od nowa.
Jezeli koszty nie graja roli tak zrobić.
Metoda alternatywna:
Płyta żelbetowa oparta na "studniach" do gruntu rodzimego.Wymaga wykonania projektu!!!

----------


## cienki66

Przy takim spadku trzeba było podpiwniczyć dom, albo może połowę.
Wyszło by troszkę drożej o zbrojenie stropu (bo i tak dawałeś beton B20) i kawałek ścianki fundamentowej.
Teraz to wszystko trzeba skuć odkopać i na nowo ubić.

Pozdro

----------


## mychol12

> Przy takim spadku trzeba było podpiwniczyć dom, albo może połowę.
> Wyszło by troszkę drożej o zbrojenie stropu (bo i tak dawałeś beton B20) i kawałek ścianki fundamentowej.
> Teraz to wszystko trzeba skuć odkopać i na nowo ubić.
> 
> Pozdro


Świeta racja ..ja w ostatnim momencie zrobiłam podpiwniczenie czesciowe teraz załuję ze nie całe ...

----------


## pkm

Jest jeszcze możliwość wylania stropu w poziomie posadzki parteru, byłby to strop ułożony na gruncie...lub jeszcze lepiej na izolacji termicznej. Koszt wykonania w porównaniu z odkopywaniem i ponownym zagęszczaniem byłby pewnie mniejszy.
Trzeba usiąść i policzyć.

----------


## jajmar

> Jest jeszcze możliwość wylania stropu w poziomie posadzki parteru, byłby to strop ułożony na gruncie...lub jeszcze lepiej na izolacji termicznej. Koszt wykonania w porównaniu z odkopywaniem i ponownym zagęszczaniem byłby pewnie mniejszy.
> Trzeba usiąść i policzyć.


I na czym ten strop by sie opierał? Na tym zapadającym sie "chudzuaku" ? 
Z opisu wynika ze sciany zewnętrzne juz stoją wiec oprzec go nie za bardzo jest jak.

----------


## Observer27

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.
Odnośnie kierownika budowy-nie żyje i nic mi nie doradzi; mam nowego-podobnie mi doradza, o czym pisałem.
Teraz, gdybym budował-zrobiłbym piwnicę, ale tego mi nikt z ekipy i mądrych, za co wzięli pieniądze nie doradził. W ogóle nie miałem pojęcia, że do zasypania takiej dziury pójdzie tyyyyle żwiru. Koszt piwnicy ze stropem pewnie byłby podobny, ale nie czas płakać nad wylanym mlekiem. Musze działać szybko, bo sprzedaje mieszkanie i zastanawiam się co, jak i szybko zrobić. Dobieranie się do żwiru przy takiej ilości powierzchni, czy wybieranie-to dla mnie nie do przyjęcia, potraficie sobie wyobrazić ile tego jest? Czym to wybierać? Łopatą? Gdzie to usypywać? To brzmi jak jakiś zły sen. Szukam innego rozwiązania-może coś bliżej nt.'płyty opartej na studniach'?

----------


## pierwek

taśmociąg + ręczna robota wewnątrz domu  a na zewnątrz jakiś traktorek z przyczepą do odwożenia urobku albo fadroma

rozumiem że płyta zapadło Ci się 2 mce po jej wylaniu? trochę szybko...

pytanie czy pospółka to dobry materiał do zasypywania fundamentów (tego akurat nie wiem) - może była za gruba?

----------


## pkm

..oparcie stropu można wykonać na ścianach fundamentowych, choćby poprzez gniazda w ścianiach parteru...wiele powiedziałby rzut budynku.

----------


## pierwek

strop bez wieńca?

----------


## pkm

tak bez wieńca też mozna   :Wink2:  , w tej sytuacji wieniec nie jest konieczny, płyta ma zapewnić tylko stabilność posadzki a nie usztywniać budynek (obrazowo powiedzmy że to idea stropu drewnianego- )
Często obserwuje się że inwestorzy wykonują zasypywanie ścian fundamentowych nawet do 2m i wiecej, co generalnie jest nieuzasadnione finansowo, taniej jest wykonać strop w poziomie parteru,... szybciej i pewniej  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Observer27

Strop-to chyba byłoby coś, co rozwiąże sprawę-tylko jak technicznie go wykonać? Wkuć sie w ściany nośne z prętami i oprzeć je na scianie fundamentowej?

----------


## pkm

Należałoby wyciąć gniazda co ~70-80cm i zazbroić płyte tworząc w niej idee stropu żebrowego, dobrze aby obejrzał to jakiś konstruktor.
Rozwiązań jest kilka, zamieść może skan swojego parteru, wtedy mogę coś więcej Ci doradzić. Jeśli sie zdecydujesz na takie rozwiązanie warto by było pomyśleć o wykonaniu w pewnych odcinkach przestrzeni technicznej, do poprowadzenia instalacji itd. pozwala to w przyszłości na swobodniejsze organizowanie przestrzeni domu...ale to już inny temat  :Wink2:

----------


## pawelo_pl

> Witam.
>  Aby to jakoś zasypać poszło mi ok. 50 wywrotek pospółki, ale to i tak za mało.


Ja z skolei mam niski teren i żeby mnie nie zalewało  wyciągałem na 9 bloczków fundament a piasku nasypałem 90 wywrotek i nic się nie dzieje !

----------


## Observer27

Postaram się zrobić jakieś zdjęcia i gdy tylko bedę je miał, to je zamieszcze-da to jakis pełniejszy obraz sytuacji.

----------


## Nefer

Piszesz : ubijanie odbyło sie na wierzchniej warstwie.
Jeśli będziesz to wszystko robił jeszcze raz to nie zrób jeszcze raz tego samego błedu. Zagęszczaj warstwami. Ianczej - będzie taki sam efekt.

----------


## pit79

wypozycz skoczka a nie płytową zagęszczarkę, skodczek lepiej ubija bo ok 60cm. Pozdrawiam

----------


## coulignon

> . Wykorzystałem *do zasypania glinę wybraną z wykopu*, sądząc, że jak wsypię na spód niewielką warstwę, to będzie wszystko OK. *Po zasypaniu ścian fundamentowych od wewnątrz i oczywiscie na zewnątrz, żeby się nie rozeszły, grunt był zagęszczany ubijarką z platformą (waga ok.200kg).* Ubijanie odbywało się tylko na wierzchniej warstwie po zasypaniu całości, tzn.glina na spodzie, pospołka zmieszana z gliną i sama posółka na wierzchu.


Dwa błędy które będziesz musiał odpokutować. Zagęszczarka płytowa 200 kg zagęszcza piasek na jakieś 30cm. A zagęszczanie gliny jest raczej karkołomnym pomysłem.

----------


## AWIk

Można jeszcze zrobić iniekcję. Są firmy, któe się w tym specjalizują. Można spróbować też samemu. Weź z wypożyczalni agregat tynkarski, nawierć w płycie dzirę o średnicy węża od agregatu, zaklej to zaprawą szybko wiążącą, kup jakąś tanią wylewkę i wpychaj ją pod płytę. My tak zrobiliśmy i od dwóch lat jest spokój (mam nadzieję, że już na zawsze). 
Dla świętego spokoju po całych tych prac nawierć jeszcze ze dwie dziury w tej płycie, zawołaj (zapłać) geologa żeby sprawdzał poziom zagęszczenia fruntu i jeśłi będzie ok to śisz spokojnie, jeśli to pompuj dalej.U nas wszystko trwało to kilka godzin, a za wszystko zapłacił kier. bud, bo się ostro wystraszył. Ale też znowu nie był jakiś duży wydatek bo agregat pożyczył za 150 i kupił 20 worków wylewki po 7zł/szt. Poradź się jeszcze może jakiegoś miejscowego geologa.

----------


## HenoK

> Można jeszcze zrobić iniekcję. Są firmy, któe się w tym specjalizują. Można spróbować też samemu. Weź z wypożyczalni agregat tynkarski, nawierć w płycie dzirę o średnicy węża od agregatu, zaklej to zaprawą szybko wiążącą, kup jakąś tanią wylewkę i wpychaj ją pod płytę. My tak zrobiliśmy i od dwóch lat jest spokój (mam nadzieję, że już na zawsze). 
> Dla świętego spokoju po całych tych prac nawierć jeszcze ze dwie dziury w tej płycie, zawołaj (zapłać) geologa żeby sprawdzał poziom zagęszczenia fruntu i jeśłi będzie ok to śisz spokojnie, jeśli to pompuj dalej.U nas wszystko trwało to kilka godzin, a za wszystko zapłacił kier. bud, bo się ostro wystraszył. Ale też znowu nie był jakiś duży wydatek bo agregat pożyczył za 150 i kupił 20 worków wylewki po 7zł/szt. Poradź się jeszcze może jakiegoś miejscowego geologa.


W tym wypadku może to być problematyczne. Podłoże osiadło bardzo nierównomiernie :



> Są pomieszczenia, w którycgh płyta mi nie siadła, najgorzej jest na dużych powierzchniach-w salonie, przedpokoju- siadło ok.10 cm i dalej siada. Co tu teraz robić?


Nie wiem, czy ta zbrojona płyta popękała, czy nie. Jeżeli nie popękała, to można by zrobić to o czym piszesz, ale na zasadzie pali sięgających do gruntu nośnego. Wykuć w posadzce otwory co (rozstaw by trzeba policzyć z nośności tej płyty), wywiercić otwory w nasypie do poziomu gruntu nośnego i wypełnić je betonem. Utworzy to pale betonowe, które powinny przejąć obciążenia od posadzki i ścianek działowych. Po wszystkim wyrównać posadzkę. Żeby nie dociążać jej dodatkowo lepiej zrobić to za pomocą np. twardego styropianu.

----------


## Observer27

Dzięki za kolejne rady. Odnośnie płyty-to mi ona nie popękała, w kilku miejscach widać rysy na długości kilku metrów.

----------


## Nefer

Zaczęłabym od konstruktora. To wszystko trzeba policzyć - na oko to wiesz...
Dojdzie Ci ciężar ścianek ale również dach. NIe szalałabym w tym przypadku z dachówką cementową/ceramiczną.
Zapomniałam : szczerze współczuję - to najgorszy sen inwestora.

----------


## Observer27

My tak zrobiliśmy i od dwóch lat jest spokój (mam nadzieję, że już na zawsze). 

Mam pytanie, czy podłoga wam się zapadła na etapie budowy, czy jak już zamieszkaliście?

----------


## HenoK

> Dojdzie Ci ciężar ścianek ale również dach. NIe szalałabym w tym przypadku z dachówką cementową/ceramiczną.


Dachu przecież na tym nie będzie opierać  :wink: . Od tego są ściany konstrukcyjne, które, mam nadzieję, stoją na solidnych fundamentach.

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Dojdzie Ci ciężar ścianek ale również dach. NIe szalałabym w tym przypadku z dachówką cementową/ceramiczną.
> 
> 
> Dachu przecież na tym nie będzie opierać . Od tego są ściany konstrukcyjne, które, mam nadzieję, stoją na solidnych fundamentach.


O właśnie - kluczowe jest ostatnie zdanie  :smile:  :smile: 
Ciekawa jestem jak tam warunki gruntowe.
Autor pisze o glinie. Ja pamiętam post o wodzie, króra wypłukała pospółkę źle zagęszczoną, pamiętacie ? Na takich fundamentach to ani ściany ani dach ani nic...
*Observer* - robiłeś badania gruntu ?

----------


## Observer27

No tak-ławy fundamentowe są solidne, ściany fundamentowe też i ściany nośne też-przy tym wszystkim byłem, miałem wolne z pracy. Nie było mnie natomiast przy tym nieszczęsnym zagęszczaniu-i tu jest bieda...
Odnośnie pali-ta koncepcja mi się podoba, bo chyba byłby to najniższy koszt i nieduża pracochłonność w porównaniu z innnymi propozycjami-a efekt murowany. Brak mi ufności, że po kolejnym zagęszczaniu nic by nie siadało, nie tylko w krótkim czasie, ale w perspektywie wielu lat, bo przecież o to mi teraz chodzi, żeby się tym nie martwić, jak się tam wprowadzę i wszystko sobie porobię.

----------


## q-bis

> Zaczęłabym od konstruktora. To wszystko trzeba policzyć - na oko to wiesz...
> Dojdzie Ci ciężar ścianek *ale również dach.* NIe szalałabym w tym przypadku z dachówką cementową/ceramiczną.
> Zapomniałam : szczerze współczuję - to najgorszy sen inwestora.


Chyba nie bardzo...
Przecież to ścianki działowe a one nie przenoszą obciążeń dachu, więc pokrycie dachu nie ma nic do rzeczy. Forumowicz nie pisze nic o problemach ze ścianami konstrukcyjnymi tylko o problemach z przestrzenią pomiędzy tymi ścianami.

----------


## q-bis

Za długo pisałem henok mnie ubiegł  :Wink2:

----------


## Aedifico

Wiertnica to by musiała być tzw. "mysz piwniczna",

----------


## Nefer

Nie wiem skąd wiara w dobrze zrobione fundamenty, gdy wiadomo, że ich zasypanie jest do wymiany. Skąd wiara , że to się utrzyma kupy ? Nie wiemy co się dzieje w środku - poza tym, że dzieje się tragicznie.

----------


## kolorado

> Nie wiem skąd wiara w dobrze zrobione fundamenty, gdy wiadomo, że ich zasypanie jest do wymiany. Skąd wiara , że to się utrzyma kupy ? Nie wiemy co się dzieje w środku - poza tym, że dzieje się tragicznie.


Może stąd, że fundamenty były zalewane na rodzimym, ubitym i nie ruszanym gruncie?

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Nie wiem skąd wiara w dobrze zrobione fundamenty, gdy wiadomo, że ich zasypanie jest do wymiany. Skąd wiara , że to się utrzyma kupy ? Nie wiemy co się dzieje w środku - poza tym, że dzieje się tragicznie.
> 
> 
> Może stąd, że fundamenty były zalewane na rodzimym, ubitym i nie ruszanym gruncie?


No tak. To w zasadzie po co je wypełniać ? Po co je obsypywać ? Jakoś nie mam zaufania do ekipy, ktora nie potrafi zrobić jednej - jak widać niezwykle istotnej czynności - że całą resztą zrobiła suuuper ..

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał kolorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


Gdyby coś się działo z fundamentami to by się rysowały ściany.

----------


## Nefer

jasne. Ale do końca jeszcze daleko..

----------


## kolorado

> No tak. To w zasadzie po co je wypełniać ? Po co je obsypywać ? Jakoś nie mam zaufania do ekipy, ktora nie potrafi zrobić jednej - jak widać niezwykle istotnej czynności - że całą resztą zrobiła suuuper ..


Podchodząc do sprawy w ten sposób, to jedynym wyjściem jest rozbiórka całości...   :ohmy:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> No tak. To w zasadzie po co je wypełniać ? Po co je obsypywać ? Jakoś nie mam zaufania do ekipy, ktora nie potrafi zrobić jednej - jak widać niezwykle istotnej czynności - że całą resztą zrobiła suuuper ..
> 
> 
> Podchodząc do sprawy w ten sposób, to jedynym wyjściem jest rozbiórka całości...


Tak sobie głośno myślę. I pewnie tak bym zrobiła. A co najmniej wzięłabym rzeczoznawcę ( nie zamieszanego w cały bałagan). W końcu tam mają mieszkać ludzie. A zagęszczenie to żadna wyższa szkoła jazdy - każda ekipa powinna o tym wiedzieć. Stąd moje wątpliwości.
Polecam dziennik Suzis ( dla niewtajemniczonych - tu : http://forum.muratordom.pl/marzenia-...ze,t139320.htm)

----------


## q-bis

> Nie wiem skąd wiara w dobrze zrobione fundamenty, gdy wiadomo, że ich zasypanie jest do wymiany. Skąd wiara , że to się utrzyma kupy ? Nie wiemy co się dzieje w środku - poza tym, że dzieje się tragicznie.





> -*No tak-ławy fundamentowe są solidne, ściany fundamentowe też i ściany nośne też przy tym wszystkim byłem,* miałem wolne z pracy. Nie było mnie natomiast przy tym nieszczęsnym zagęszczaniu-i tu jest bieda...


[/b]

----------


## Nefer

Nie no jaaaasne - już nic nie mówię. W końcu to nie moja chałupa...
Jest super.

----------


## HenoK

> Wiertnica to by musiała być tzw. "mysz piwniczna",


Taka ?

Więcej na stronie : http://www.stabilator.com.pl/index.p...01_02kosciolpp

----------


## q-bis

> Nie no jaaaasne - już nic nie mówię. W końcu to nie moja chałupa...
> Jest super.


Nie złość się  :Wink2:  
Przecież tak tylko sobie dyskutujemy  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Nie no jaaaasne - już nic nie mówię. W końcu to nie moja chałupa...
> Jest super.
> 
> 
> Nie złość się  
> Przecież tak tylko sobie dyskutujemy


Absolutnie się nie złoszczę  :smile:  :smile:  
Nie zaufałabym już tym ludziom i tyle. 
Sorry za brak emotionków  :smile:

----------


## psed

> Miałem wybieraną platforme pod fundamenty bo dom mam położony na działce ze sporym spadkiem. 
> 
> Wszystko było OK.do czasu wystąpienia ulewnych deszczów w lipcu-wtedy jeszcze nie było dachu. Po tych deszczach tragedia-zaczęła siadać płyta


Observer27 - po pierwsze bardzo Ci współczuję, po drugie musisz opanować sytuację z wodą gruntową w sąsiedztwie domu zanim zaczniesz poprawiać zasypkę fundamentu. To ona była powodem nieszczęścia i będzie nadal stanowić zagrożenie dla Twojego domu do czasu jej skanalizowania i odprowadzenia poniżej domu.

----------


## kid

> No tak-ławy fundamentowe są solidne, ściany fundamentowe też i ściany nośne też-przy tym wszystkim byłem, miałem wolne z pracy. Nie było mnie natomiast przy tym nieszczęsnym zagęszczaniu-i tu jest bieda...
> Odnośnie pali-ta koncepcja mi się podoba, bo chyba byłby to najniższy koszt i nieduża pracochłonność w porównaniu z innnymi propozycjami-a efekt murowany. Brak mi ufności, że po kolejnym zagęszczaniu nic by nie siadało, nie tylko w krótkim czasie, ale w perspektywie wielu lat, bo przecież o to mi teraz chodzi, żeby się tym nie martwić, jak się tam wprowadzę i wszystko sobie porobię.


Witam.Ze zbrojoną płytą to niezły pomysł. 
Wyciąc beton ok.0,7m od ściany(piłą tarczową) odkopać wzdłuż ścian nośnych aż do ławy i następnie zagęszczać co 30cm.Na głębokości 40-50cm wymurował bym drugi fundament jako podstawę pod zbrojenie.Przez środek obowiązkowo.

----------


## rasia

> Dzięki za podpowiedzi.
> Odnośnie kierownika budowy-nie żyje i nic mi nie doradzi; mam nowego-podobnie mi doradza, o czym pisałem.
> Teraz, gdybym budował-zrobiłbym piwnicę, ale tego mi nikt z ekipy i mądrych, za co wzięli pieniądze nie doradził. W ogóle nie miałem pojęcia, że do zasypania takiej dziury pójdzie tyyyyle żwiru. Koszt piwnicy ze stropem pewnie byłby podobny, ale nie czas płakać nad wylanym mlekiem. Musze działać szybko, bo sprzedaje mieszkanie i zastanawiam się co, jak i szybko zrobić. Dobieranie się do żwiru przy takiej ilości powierzchni, czy wybieranie-to dla mnie nie do przyjęcia, potraficie sobie wyobrazić ile tego jest? Czym to wybierać? Łopatą? Gdzie to usypywać? To brzmi jak jakiś zły sen. Szukam innego rozwiązania-może coś bliżej nt.'płyty opartej na studniach'?


  :big grin:  Zajrzyj sobie do mojego dziennika jak wygląda płyta na studniach... nie jest to wcale mniejszy koszt...   :sad:

----------


## HenoK

> Zajrzyj sobie do mojego dziennika jak wygląda płyta na studniach... nie jest to wcale mniejszy koszt...


Ty masz zupełnie inną sytuację. Grunt nienośny (iły, torfy). Studnie są głównym elementem konstrukcyjnym. Tutaj chodzi tylko o posadzkę. Niewątpliwie ważny element, ale dużo mniejsze obciążenia.

----------


## jaendrju

-wypożycz porządny młot elektryczny,dwóch kolegów i caly podklad rozwal.Przy dobrym mlocie to dwa dni roboty.Przyda Ci się jeszcze dobry zwykly młot 5 kilowy i taki.Gruz takami na zewnątrz-wykorzystasz go przy robieniu wjazdu do garażu ,a zbrojenie na zlom.Jeżeli  walnęła Ci się płyta to i została skoszona zapewne kanalizacja.Musisz się do niej dokopać i zobaczyć spadki.
Pózniej wąż i lej wodę.To najlepszy sposób zagęszczania.Masz podsypkę piaskowo żwirową i woda ma zdolność dobrej penetracji.Póżniej skoczek,woda,skoczek,woda - to Ci załatwi sprawę (tylko na kanalizację uważaj).Gdybyś był bliżej to za sprzęt dwie flaszki i do roboty.
I jeszcze jedna sprawa.CZY CZASAMI PRZY ROBIENIU PRZYŁĄCZA WODNEGO
wychodząc do góry nie zastosowano kolana.2 na 100 przypadków takie kolano lubi puszczać.Może to jest tego przyczyną.Nie analizowałem Twojego tekstu,ale zobacz czy największe zapadanie nie jest w okolicach wyjścia przyłącza wodnego.Może to woda z przyłącza,a nie żadne opady są tego przyczyną.Przy demontażu ścianek działowych pozostaw te pustaki,które masz "zakotwione" w ścianie nośnej,żeby póżniej przy stawianiu nowych ścianek działowych było się do czego dowiązać.
jabol
[/list]

----------


## Observer27

Odnosnie przyłąćza wodnego wszystko jest ok. W tym miejscu to w ogóle mi nie siadło. Jeśli chodzi o poprzednie posty o wodzie gruntowej-to mam wokól budynku zrobiony drenaż z rury 110, a całą wodę odprowadzam do studni. Woda gruntowa więc mi nie podchodzi.
Dzisiaj byłem na budowie i zrobiłem próbny odwiert w miejscu, gdzie najbardziej siadło-płyta jest tak twarda, że młot HILTI nieźle musiał się napracować. Piszecie, żeby to wszystko skuć i wywalić; przy takim betonie B20 to mordercza praca by była.Myślę, żeby lepiej zachować tę płytę i zatrzymać jej dalsze siadanie, by w ogóle już nigdy nie siadła.Pomysł z palami byłby niezły, chyba się na to zdecyduję...

----------


## HenoK

> Pózniej wąż i lej wodę.To najlepszy sposób zagęszczania.Masz podsypkę piaskowo żwirową i woda ma zdolność dobrej penetracji.Póżniej skoczek,woda,skoczek,woda - to Ci załatwi sprawę (tylko na kanalizację uważaj).


Świetna rada   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  . 
Jak już tej wody nalejesz odpowiednio dużo i poprzez wibrację doprowadzisz do naruszenia gliniastego podłoża pod ławami fundamentowymi, to dopiero zacznie się problem.

----------


## Kris2222

ja to bym skuł beton 
kupił terive 
po wkuwał na belki w ścianach nośnych , ułożył pustaki, zalał ten strop (betonu nie idzie dużo)
i olałbym tą ziemię pod stropem , niech se osiada , strop spełni swoje zadanie w 100%
w miejsce ścianek działowych wstawiasz dwie belki obok siebie 

jest wersja taka, że jeżeli wysokość pomieszczeń ci pozwoli to możesz zostawić ten beton , a strop zrobić nad nim
ale watie w to , bo to jakieś 25cm przybędzie

----------

> ...  Byłbym wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie fachowców. Zaznaczam, że koszt w tej chwili nie gra tu roli-ma to być zrobione dobrze i nigdy nie siadać. Pozdrawiam.


wynajmij firme, a kosztami obciąż ubezpieczyciela

----------


## FlashBack

przez pospiech i probe zageszczania grubej podsypki katastrofa (mozliwe, ze wysypanej tez czesciowo na warstwie wierzchniej o tym wzbogacaniu glina to...). rozbiorka z wybraniem calosci podsypki i kolejno warstwowe jej wykladanie i zageszczanie co np. 5-10cm. lub iniekcja gruntu nie koniecznie przez plyte (czy to uratuje/zabezpieczy plyte odpowie konstruktor).

----------


## HenoK

> wynajmij firme, a kosztami obciąż ubezpieczyciela


Chodzi Ci o ubezpieczenie OC kierownika budowy ?
Ciekawe jak to działa po jego śmierci ?

----------

tak chodzi mi o OC, 
mysle ze kiedy zagęszczano piasek, to KB zył i płacił składki na OC ...

----------


## BOHO

śmierć ubezpieczonego kończy jego współpracę z zakładem ubezpieczeń i tym samym możliwość jakichkolwiek wypłat.....

----------

> śmierć ubezpieczonego kończy jego współpracę z zakładem ubezpieczeń i tym samym możliwość jakichkolwiek wypłat.....


natomiast zostaja /czasem/ błedy jakie KB popełnił za zycia 
a od tych błędów był ubezpieczony ...

----------


## Aedifico

> Pózniej wąż i lej wodę.To najlepszy sposób zagęszczania.Masz podsypkę piaskowo żwirową i woda ma zdolność dobrej penetracji.Póżniej skoczek,woda,skoczek,woda - to Ci załatwi sprawę (tylko na kanalizację uważaj).
> [/list]


Kolega tego typu porady pozostawi dla siebie bo za bardzo mija się z czymkolwiek merytorycznym. Jak Heno napisał tym sposobme uplastyczni się grunt pod posadzką i pod ławami dodatkowo. Jeszcze raz  gratuluję pomysłu.

----------


## Observer27

Witam. Nie myślałem o odpowiedzialności OC kierownika budowy. Jednym słowem nie dopilnował, wzial za wszystko kase. A do kogo mam to zglosić? Do nadzoru budowlanego?

----------


## HenoK

> Witam. Nie myślałem o odpowiedzialności OC kierownika budowy. Jednym słowem nie dopilnował, wzial za wszystko kase. A do kogo mam to zglosić? Do nadzoru budowlanego?


Tu masz informacje :
http://www.piib.org.pl/index.php?opt...=760&Itemid=98

----------


## jaendrju

Wy swoje,a ja swoje.Lać,ale z głową.Stopniowo i skoczek.Wprawdzie samoczynne zagęszczenie wymaga okolo 2 lat,ale w dolnych warstwach podsypki ze względu  na jej dużą grubość   pod wplywem ciężaru ten proces już częściowo  zaszedł.Lanie ma również za zadanie zwiększenia ciężaru właściwego podsypki,czyli lepszego jej dociążenia,a tym samym zagęszczenia. Skoczek załatwi 70 cm i wszystko powinno być OK.
Podkład betonowy trzeba skuć,a podsypkę zagęścić.Można tworzyć różne fantazje,tylko po co i za ile.Niedługo dojdziemy do nawiercania podkladu co 20cm i wstrzykiwania pianki,czyli do nowej metody palowania.To,że podklad siadł to właśnie efekt samoistnego osiadania gruntu nasypowego.Zimą pod wplywem większej penetracji wilgoci proces samoistnego zagęszczenia  uległ przyspieszeniu.

----------


## HenoK

> Wy swoje,a ja swoje.Lać,ale z głową.


Masz rację, lać, ale olej i to w Twoją głowę   :Evil:  .

----------


## jaendrju

Masz dużą wiedzę,tylko "O" praktyki.Pójdziesz na budowę to trochę zmądrzejesz.
Sorry,ale mógłbyś być moim wnukiem.Zakończmy tym postem nasz spór.Nie ma to sensu.

----------


## Aedifico

> Masz dużą wiedzę,tylko "O" praktyki.Pójdziesz na budowę to trochę zmądrzejesz.
> Sorry,ale mógłbyś być moim wnukiem.Zakończmy tym postem nasz spór.Nie ma to sensu.


Tak. Jak się długo siedzi na kamieniu to się zostaje geologiem.

Takie bzdury Panie kolego wypisujecie,że szkoda czytać.

Nie trzeba 60 lat być na budowie aby dojść do wniosku,że woda + glina = błoto inaczej zwane uplastycznieniem.

----------


## HenoK

> Sorry,ale mógłbyś być moim wnukiem.


*Jesteś więc chyba najstarszym Forumowiczem   .*
Dziewięć krzyżyków na karku jak nic.
Nie pozostaje nic innego jak pogratulować !

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał jaendrju
> 
> Sorry,ale mógłbyś być moim wnukiem.
> 
> 
> *Jesteś więc chyba najstarszym Forumowiczem   .*
> Dziewięć krzyżyków na karku jak nic.
> Nie pozostaje nic innego jak pogratulować !


Nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Nie mogłem się powstrzymać


Mistrz Yoda miał chyba ponad 500 lat. Myślisz, że *Jabol* vel jaendrju ma aż tyle ?

----------


## jaendrju

Zagęszczanie dotyczy  50  !!!  wywrotek pospółki piaskowo-żwirowej
==========================================
,a nie gliny .Glina,która była pierwszą warstwą nasypową pod wplywem ciężaru i duzej penetracji wilgoci już zapewne dawno "siadła".U nas z "węża" się leje,u Was zrasza.Może niepotrzebnie z tego tytułu powstał ten spór.Ja nie pisałemo o robieniu basenu,ale o dobrym,szybkim zagęszczeniu ok. 1m pospólki piaskowo-żwirowej przy pomocy skoczka,dlatego nie odwracajcie kota ogonem.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

zaspamuję i ja - *haha*  :big grin:

----------


## Aedifico

> Zagęszczanie dotyczy  50  !!!  wywrotek pospółki piaskowo-żwirowej
> ==========================================
> ,a nie gliny .Glina,która była pierwszą warstwą nasypową pod wplywem ciężaru i duzej penetracji wilgoci już zapewne dawno "siadła".U nas z "węża" się leje,u Was zrasza.Może niepotrzebnie z tego tytułu powstał ten spór.Ja nie pisałemo o robieniu basenu,ale o dobrym,szybkim zagęszczeniu ok. 1m pospólki piaskowo-żwirowej przy pomocy skoczka,dlatego nie odwracajcie kota ogonem.


Jak się zagęszcza "błoto?

Nikt nie odwaraca kota ogonem, pompowanie wody w niższe wartsyw z glina nie spowoduje zagęszczenia.

Czy jak na gąbce położsyz deskę do krojenia to będzie Ci wygodnie kroić chleb?

----------


## Observer27

Witam wszystkich. 
Czy ma ktoś taki kalkulator budowlany, żeby wyliczyć ewentualne obciążenia płyty betonowej w celu podparcia jej na palach betonowych? Chodzi mi o to, jakiej grubości pale by to musiały być i ile sztuk lub w jakim rozstawie? Powierzchnia płyty, która osiadła ok.60m2.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam wszystkich. 
> Czy ma ktoś taki kalkulator budowlany, żeby wyliczyć ewentualne obciążenia płyty betonowej w celu podparcia jej na palach betonowych? Chodzi mi o to, jakiej grubości pale by to musiały być i ile sztuk lub w jakim rozstawie? Powierzchnia płyty, która osiadła ok.60m2.
> Pozdrawiam.


Nie ma czegoś takiego.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam wszystkich. 
> Czy ma ktoś taki kalkulator budowlany, żeby wyliczyć ewentualne obciążenia płyty betonowej w celu podparcia jej na palach betonowych? Chodzi mi o to, jakiej grubości pale by to musiały być i ile sztuk lub w jakim rozstawie? Powierzchnia płyty, która osiadła ok.60m2.
> Pozdrawiam.


Musi to ocenić konstruktor, policzyć i zaprojektować. Nie ma tu drogi na skróty.

----------

> Witam. Nie myślałem o odpowiedzialności OC kierownika budowy. Jednym słowem nie dopilnował, wzial za wszystko kase. A do kogo mam to zglosić? Do nadzoru budowlanego?


do Izb Inzynierów
one maja monopol na ubezpieczanie kierowników budów 
zapytaj gdzie Go ubezpieczyli /choc to jest tajemnica poliszynela/
i zgłoś, ze w czasie kiedy nadzorował budowe zostały popełnione błędy 
zapytaj o procedure zgłoszenia i nie dawaj sie manewrowac aby spychali na Ciebie jakies czynności 
postrasz /profilaktycznie/ prokuratorem /wtedy towarzystwu "zasiadajacemu" w Izbach  na ogół mieknie rura .../

----------

> Napisał jaendrju
> 
> Wy swoje,a ja swoje.Lać,ale z głową.
> 
> 
> Masz rację, lać, ale olej i to w Twoją głowę   .



sorry za to pytanie *HenoK*
zagęszałes kiedykolwiek wodą ?
czy tylko czytałes, ze nie wolno zagęszczać ?

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jaendrju
> 
> ...


Twierdzenie,że piasek nawodniony można zagęścić mechanicznie jest bzdurą.

Bzdurą też jest proponowanie zrobienia z gliny bagna. Zagęścimy piasek a glina zostanie uplastyczniona i za kilka miesięcy znowu siądzie.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Pytanie:Czy można "nawodniony"piasek zagęścić "mechanicznie"? to można skierować do dzieci robiących nad morzem babki z piasku.

P.  :big grin:

----------


## Aedifico

> Pytanie:Czy można "nawodniony"piasek zagęścić "mechanicznie"? to można skierować do dzieci robiących nad morzem babki z piasku.
> 
> P.


Albo na podstawy fizyki  :smile:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Z ukochaną Fizyką jak i Matematyką jestem *za pan brat*

----------

> Z ukochaną Fizyką jak i Matematyką jestem *za pan brat*


a chłopa masz ?

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Jestem nimfomanką.

----------


## coulignon

> Jestem nimfomanką.


Jedno nie wyklucza drugiego. Stąd to G w nicku?  :Lol:

----------


## HenoK

> sorry za to pytanie *HenoK*
> zagęszałes kiedykolwiek wodą ?
> czy tylko czytałes, ze nie wolno zagęszczać ?


Tu nie chodzi o zagęszczanie samego piachu przy pomocy wody. Trzeba wziąć pod uwagę jeszcze to co pod tym pisakiem się znajduje. 
Jeżeli będziesz zagęszczał przy pomocy wody piasek na przepuszczalnym podłożu (np. na plaży nad morzem), to woda ma możliwość przesiąkania wgłąb i dochodzi do jego stopniowego zagęszczenia.
Zupełnie inaczej wygląda sytuacja, gdu na glinianym nieprzepuszczalnym podłożu, pomiędzy ławami i ścianami fundamentowymi ta samą metodą będziesz próbował piasek zagęścić. Woda zbierze się w dolnych warstwach piasku. Pod jej wpływem podłoże gliniane zacznie rozmakać. Wprowadzenie wibracji tylko pogorszy ten stan rzeczy, bo doprowadzi do upłynnienia piasku. Pod wpływem wody pomiędzu fundamentami zacznie rozmakać też grunt pod ławami.

Czy nadal uważasz taki sposób zagęszczania w tej konkretnej sytuacji za prawidłowy ?

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Chłopcy to forum budowlane , a nie randka w ciemno.

P.  :Wink2:

----------


## ANNNJA

HENO-K,

podzielam w 100% Twoją wypowiedz!!

tez mamy glinę i to taką prawdziwą pod spodem, nie zagęszczałam wodą bo : zdania były różne, nie mogliśmy się zdecydować, wkońcu poczytałam forum i wypowiedzi i wybrałam wg. mojej teori, (Majster kazał zlać wodą)
jak patrze jak niektórzy po postawieniu fundamentów, ocieplają je, potem zasypują z zewnątrz i w środku a następnie leją tysiące litrów wody, ..
leją żeby dobrze zagęścić, ale kto z nich myśli o tym żę ta woda musi gdzieś wyparować, ale jak- jak z zewnątrz ocieplone-więc b.mało albo prawie wcale nie przepuszczalne, spodem- ...zależy od ziemi, ale rzadko zdarza się źe pod fundamentami jest super piasek który przepuści wodę,
dlatego jestem zdecydowanie przeciwna laniu wody w piach i następnie zagęszczaniu skoczkiem..... zagęszczanie tylko mechaniczne bez dodatku WODY!
aha= mój piach na głębokości ok. 80-100cm leżał ponad 8miesięcy, jesień, zima, trochę wiosny,..i co...może usiadło z 5cm, 
wiosną zbadawszy prętem twardość piachu stwierdziłam że nic sie nie zmieniło, i nie jest prawdą że piach po kilku miesiącach osiądzie sam!!!
wybieraliśmy z 50cm tego piachu, ubijanka mechaniczna, dokładanie piachu i znowu ubijanie!- bez wody!!

----------


## coulignon

> Nie mogłem się powstrzymać



Przeca to Adam MK.  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał brzoza
> 
> sorry za to pytanie *HenoK*
> zagęszałes kiedykolwiek wodą ?
> czy tylko czytałes, ze nie wolno zagęszczać ?
> 
> 
> Tu nie chodzi o zagęszczanie samego piachu przy pomocy wody. Trzeba wziąć pod uwagę jeszcze to co pod tym pisakiem się znajduje. 
> Jeżeli będziesz zagęszczał przy pomocy wody piasek na przepuszczalnym podłożu (np. na plaży nad morzem), to woda ma możliwość przesiąkania wgłąb i dochodzi do jego stopniowego zagęszczenia.
> ...


__________________________________________________  ___________

W  tej konkretnej sytuacji też bym odradzała taki sposób.Moim zdaniem trochę inne reakcje by tam wystąpiły,ale efekt byłby taki sam.Jakikolwiek rodzaj gliny by tam nie występował,przepuszczalność gliny jest znikoma,dlatego uważam ,żeby nie rozmokła(bo trudno ,żeby coś rozmokło,skoro nie przepuszcza wody).Po prostu przesączająca się przez żwir woda,która przy zablokowanym odpływie ulegnie spiętrzeniu , będzie na budynek(fundamenty)wywierać ciśnienie hydrostatyczne.(czyli woda będzie"stać")

P.
 :smile:

----------

> ...
> 
> Czy nadal uważasz taki sposób zagęszczania w tej konkretnej sytuacji za prawidłowy ?


nadal  ... ???   :ohmy:  
nie rozumiem do czego zmierzasz ...   mozesz jasniej ... ?

p.s. 
moze dla przypomnienia - moja propozycja zmierzała do wyegzekwowania pieniędzy od ubezpieczyciela i wynajęcie firmy która zrobi to profesjonalnie /str.1/





> Jestem nimfomanką.


no cóz ... nikt nie jest doskonały  

ale sobie jakoś radzisz ?

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*brzoza* Hormony buzują?Czyżby wyobraźnia Ci się uruchomiła?A może górale się mylą i to po prostu wiosna?!

P.  :big grin:  [/b]

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał HenoK
> 
>  ...
> 
> Czy nadal uważasz taki sposób zagęszczania w tej konkretnej sytuacji za prawidłowy ?
> 
> 
> nadal  ... ???   
> nie rozumiem do czego zmierzasz ...   mozesz jasniej ... ?
> ...


I to było bardzo słuszne podejście.
Do czego w takim razie miał zmierzać Twój post :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3104081.htm#3104081 ?

----------


## Barbossa

a co w tym słusznego?

----------

> ... Do czego w takim razie miał zmierzać Twój post ...


mój post zmierzał do tego ze są rózne doswiadczenia 
a) te opisane w ksiązkach 
b) te z zycia wziete /* Jaendrju* - sądzac z Jego wczesniejszych postów 
jawi mi sie jako doswiadczony budowlaniec i majster *ANNJI* - który tez pewno z niejednego pieca chleb jadł 


> ... (Majster kazał zlać wodą) ...


i ze metode zagęszczania powinien wybrac ten kto za nia odpowiada i bierze ryzyko na swoje barki 
jesli stwierdzi, ze łączona metoda tzn zwilzenie piachu i wibrowanie daje lepsze efekty - tez bym sie nie zdziwił 




> *brzoza* Hormony buzują?Czyżby wyobraźnia Ci się uruchomiła?A może górale się mylą i to po prostu wiosna?!
> 
> P.  [/b]


oglądam własnie kreskówke z Misiem Yogi i tym małym ... Bubu - i tam było własnie o tym, ze niedźwiedzie szykuja sie do wiosny ... 
stąd te skojarzenia   :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*brzoza* sam jesteś   :big grin:  Bubu  :big grin:  

P.

----------


## RobertOC

Z doświadczeń na własnej skórze.

W pierwszym domu fundament wysokości ok 1,4m był zasypany piaskiem. Przez 2 lata zagęszczał się naturalnie tzn. deszcz, śnieg itd. Na wierzchu powstała skorupa o twardości zbliżonej do betonu. Bez kilofa, łopatą nie dało się tego ruszyć. Zapomniałem powiedzieć instalatorom od instalacji sanitarnych o podłączeniu rur na odpływ kondensatu z kotła więc samodzielnie zdecydowałem się taki przyłącz wykonać przez wylewkami. Okazało się że tylko jakieś 20 cm było dobrze zagęszczone poniżej piasek był luźny. Nie wybierałem piasku i nie zagęszczałem go mechanicznie. Zrobiłem wylewki, gotowe podłogi itd. Z początku wszystko było ok. Po około 2 latach użytkowania domu okazało się że podłoga "siadła" ok 5mm. Widać to było na listwach przypodłogowych - po prostu zrobiła się szczelina. 

Przy budowie drugiego domu już nie dałem się przekonać do naturalnego zagęszczania i lania wody. Użyłem zagęszczarki, a raczej skoczka. Jednak i tutaj nie odbyło sie bez przygód. Mianowicie deszcz który napadał do fundamentów nie miał ujścia, a na to został wsypany piach. Gdzie stała woda grunt tak rozmókł, że podczas zagęszczania piasek robił wrażenie "pływającego", skoczek zamiast zagęszczać po prostu tonął. Nie dało się zagęścić piasku. Trzeba było odczekać aż wyschnie. Z drugiej strony bardzo suchy piasek też się źle zagęszcza. Wrażenie jest takie jakby się wogóle nie "ubijał". 

*Wniosek jest taki że najlepiej zagęszcza się tylko lekko wilgotny piasek*

pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> a co w tym słusznego?


Wszyscy wokół narzekają na Izby Inżynierów, że ściągają haracz i nic nie robią. 
W takich sytuacjach jak ta jest właśnie możliwość skorzystania z tego haraczu. Szkodę powinien pokryć ubezpieczyciel.
Oprócz *Brzozy* nikt tego nie podpowiedział.

----------


## Barbossa

> ...*Wykorzystałem* do zasypania glinę wybraną z wykopu, sądząc, że jak wsypię na spód niewielką warstwę, to będzie wszystko OK. ....


co ma do tego szeryf?
konsultował to z nim?
zgodził się na to?

no i chodzi tu o chudziak, nie płytę fundamentową
więc tak sobie gęby szeryfem nie wycierajcie,

zaraz jeszcze powiecie, że powinien odpowiadać za przygotowanie niewłaściwej zaprawy, czy też użycie szitowego kleju do płytek

a co do Izb, to to są %$^**%#y

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Observer27
> 
> ...*Wykorzystałem* do zasypania glinę wybraną z wykopu, sądząc, że jak wsypię na spód niewielką warstwę, to będzie wszystko OK. ....
> 
> 
> co ma do tego szeryf?
> konsultował to z nim?
> zgodził się na to?
> 
> ...


Zgadzam się. Czasami mówi się jak zrobić a inwestor wie swoje.

W Polsce się z KB robi kozły ofiarne. Kierownik ma odpowiadać za wszystko tylko niby jak i dlaczego?

----------


## ZW

> ...
> W Polsce się z KB robi kozły ofiarne. Kierownik ma odpowiadać za wszystko tylko niby jak i dlaczego?


Bo jest od tego i bierze za to kasę.

W tym przypadku nie chodzi o "wszystko", ale o bardzo poważną usterkę.

pozdr

Aha, i jest ubezpieczony od w/w więc jest światełko w tunelu jeśli chodzi o pokrycie kosztów

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> ...
> W Polsce się z KB robi kozły ofiarne. Kierownik ma odpowiadać za wszystko tylko niby jak i dlaczego?
> 
> 
> Bo jest od tego i bierze za to kasę.
> 
> W tym przypadku nie chodzi o "wszystko", ale o bardzo poważną usterkę.
> ...


Tak?

Jakim sposobem może KB zmusić inwestora do wykonania wg jego zaleceń?

Poza zrezygnowaniem z funkcji KB?

Szeryf bierze 100 PLN za miesiąc a ekipa za darmo pracuje?

Niestety często tak jest ,że ekipa bez papierów bo tanio, coś pochrzaniła a,że nieuchwytna to kto jest winny, oczywiście kierownik bo powinien 24h na dobę siedziec na budowie bo przecież ekipa bierze kase ale nie musi nic umieć, myśleć ani czytać projektu bo przeciez jest kierownik.

W tym przypadku chodzi o  usterkę na życzenie inwestora do czego sam się przyznał no chyba,że Kierownik miał inwestorowi przyłożyć do głowy pistolet i zachrypniętym głosem powiedzieć "Don't even think about it !"

----------


## Barbossa

> Bo jest od tego i bierze za to kasę.
> 
> W tym przypadku nie chodzi o "wszystko", ale o bardzo poważną usterkę.
> 
> pozdr
> 
> Aha, i jest ubezpieczony od w/w więc jest światełko w tunelu jeśli chodzi o pokrycie kosztów


co to za poważna usterka?

ubezpieczony od głupoty inwestora   :ohmy:  
od beznadziejnego wykonawcy?
poje... Cię?

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Trochę nie na temat   :big grin:  
Kierownik budowy

Do podstawowych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy:
ť protokolarne przejęcie od inwestora i odpowiednie zabezpieczenie terenu budowy wraz ze znajdującymi się na nim obiektami budowlanymi, urządzeniami technicznymi i stałymi punktami osnowy geodezyjnej oraz podlegającymi ochronie elementami środowiska przyrodniczego i kulturowego, 
ť prowadzenie dokumentacji budowy, 
ť zapewnienie geodezyjnego wytyczenia obiektu oraz zorganizowanie i kierowanie budową obiektu budowlanego w sposób zgodny z projektem i pozwoleniem na budowę, przepisami i obowiązującymi Polskimi Normami oraz przepisami bezpieczeństwa i higieny pracy, 
ť wstrzymanie robót budowlanych w przypadku stwierdzenia możliwości powstania zagrożenia oraz bezzwłoczne zawiadomienie o tym właściwego organu, 
ť zawiadomienie inwestora o wpisie do dziennika budowy dotyczącym wstrzymania robót budowlanych z powodu wykonywania ich niezgodnie z projektem, 
ť realizacja zaleceń wpisanych do dziennika budowy, 
ť zgłaszanie inwestorowi do sprawdzenia lub odbioru wykonanych robót ulegających zakryciu bądź zanikających oraz zapewnienie dokonania wymaganych przepisami lub ustalonych w umowie prób i sprawdzeń instalacji, urządzeń technicznych i przewodów kominowych przed zgłoszeniem obiektu budowlanego do odbioru, 
ť przygotowanie dokumentacji powykonawczej obiektu budowlanego, 
zgłoszenie obiektu budowlanego do odbioru odpowiednim wpisem do dziennika budowy oraz uczestniczenie w czynnościach odbioru i zapewnienie usunięcia stwierdzonych wad, a także przekazanie inwestorowi odpowiedniego oświadczenia.

Kierownik budowy ma prawo:
ť występowania do inwestora o zmiany w rozwiązaniach projektowych, jeżeli są one uzasadnione koniecznością zwiększenia bezpieczeństwa realizacji robót budowlanych lub usprawnienia procesu budowy, 
ť ustosunkowania się w dzienniku budowy do zaleceń w nim zawartych.


Kierownik budowy ponadto jest zobowiązany do sporządzenia lub zapewnienia sporządzenia przed rozpoczęciem budowy planu bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia ("bioz") oraz koordynowanie działań zapewniających jego przestrzeganie podczas wykonywanych robót budowlanych. Biorąc pod uwagę te względy kierownik budowy ma prawo żądania od wykonawców robót, dokumentów stwierdzających, że zatrudnieni pracownicy posiadają odpowiednie przygotowanie zawodowe do wykonywania robót, szkolenia w zakresie bhp oraz dysponują sprzętem ochron osobistych.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

I parę niepotrzebnych informacji:

Przepisy dotyczące pośrednio lub częściowo budownictwa
1)	ustawa Prawo ochrony środowiska,
2)	ustawa o gospodarce nieruchomościami
3)	ustawa Prawo geodezyjne i kartograficzne
4)	ustawa prawo wodne,
5)	ustawa o ochronie przeciwpożarowej,
6)	ustawa prawo geologiczne i górnicze,
7)	ustawa o odpadach,
8	ustawa o normalizacji,
9)	ustawa o ochronie zabytków i opiece na d zabytkami
10)	ustawa kodeks pracy,
11)	ustawa o drogach publicznych
12)	ustawa prawo energetyczne
13)	ustawa o zbiorowym zaopatrzeniu w wodę i zbiorowym odprowadzeniu ścieków

Niektóre przepisy Prawa budowlanego wkraczają w sferę Kodeksu cywilnego(K.C) przez ograniczenie swobody dysponowania przez właściciela nieruchomości prawem własności.
Prawo budowlane (P.b.) zawiera nakazy i zakazy podyktowane interesem publicznym, odnoszące się do spraw:
-	projektowania
-	budowy
-	utrzymania i rozbiórki obiektów budowlanych
oraz określa zasady działania organów administracji publicznej w tych dziedzinach. Przepisy P.b. mają charakter publiczno- prawny i nie normują sfery stosunków cywilnoprawnych między podmiotami gospodarczymi

Ustawa Prawo budowlane obejmuje:
1)	Przepisy ogólne
2)	Samodzielne funkcje techniczne w budownictwie
3)	Prawa i obowiązki uczestników procesu budowlanego
4)	Postępowanie poprzedzające rozpoczęcie robót budowlanych
5)	Budowa i oddawanie do użytku obiektów budowlanych
6)	Utrzymanie obiektów budowlanych
7)	Katastrofa budowlana
8	Organy administracji architektoniczno- budowlanej i nadzoru budowlanego
9)	Przepisy karne
10)	Odpowiedzialność zawodowa w budownictwie

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Tak powinno być:
*Kierownik budowy codziennie na Twojej budowie*
Do głównych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy przebywanie na terenie budowy i nadzorowanie prawidłowości wykonywania robót na placu budowy. 
*i za to bierze pieniądze!!!*

----------


## Barbossa

czy aby na pewno   :Confused: 

toż to sranie w banie

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*Barbossa* jeżeli masz wątpliwości to podaj ustawowy przykład od takiego odstępstwa  :Wink2:

----------


## HenoK

> Tak powinno być:
> *Kierownik budowy codziennie na Twojej budowie*
> Do głównych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy przebywanie na terenie budowy i nadzorowanie prawidłowości wykonywania robót na placu budowy. 
> *i za to bierze pieniądze!!!*


Masz rację, tylko jak to się ma do wypowiedzi w wątku :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ile-placi...owy,t11993.htm
Np.



> My jesteśmy po rozmowie z dwoma kierownikami: 
> 1. Bierze 900zł na poczatku i 900zł po zakonczeniu budowy. Po rozmowie osobistej z nim wydał nam się jakiś taki nerwowy. Jakby chciał od początku narzucać swoje racje i rozwiązania. Nie wiemy jak wyglądają jesgo wizyty na budowie i jakie są częste.
> 2. Bierze 150zł za wizytę i mówi, że takich wizyt jest około 12 wciągu budowy.Pewnie jak będzie miał  przyjechać dodatkowo to chętnie ale za 150zł  Po rozmowie telefonicznej wydał się w porządku. 
> 
> Co myślicie?

----------


## Barbossa

ano siakoś nie widzę zapisu o pilnowaniu głupiego inwestora i papraków mieniących się "wykonawcami" przy wykonywaniu zasypki

----------


## Aedifico

> Trochę nie na temat   
> Kierownik budowy
> 
> Do podstawowych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy:
> &raquo; protokolarne przejęcie od inwestora i odpowiednie zabezpieczenie terenu budowy wraz ze znajdującymi się na nim obiektami budowlanymi, urządzeniami technicznymi i stałymi punktami osnowy geodezyjnej oraz podlegającymi ochronie elementami środowiska przyrodniczego i kulturowego, 
> &raquo; prowadzenie dokumentacji budowy, 
> &raquo; zapewnienie geodezyjnego wytyczenia obiektu oraz zorganizowanie i kierowanie budową obiektu budowlanego w sposób zgodny z projektem i pozwoleniem na budowę, przepisami i obowiązującymi Polskimi Normami oraz przepisami bezpieczeństwa i higieny pracy, 
> &raquo; wstrzymanie robót budowlanych w przypadku stwierdzenia możliwości powstania zagrożenia oraz bezzwłoczne zawiadomienie o tym właściwego organu, 
> &raquo; zawiadomienie inwestora o wpisie do dziennika budowy dotyczącym wstrzymania robót budowlanych z powodu wykonywania ich niezgodnie z projektem, 
> ...


teraz podkreśl co to ma wspólnego z naszym tematem.




> Tak powinno być:
> *Kierownik budowy codziennie na Twojej budowie*
> Do głównych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy przebywanie na terenie budowy i nadzorowanie prawidłowości wykonywania robót na placu budowy. 
> *i za to bierze pieniądze!!!*


Gdzie tak jest napisane?

Jakie pieniądze? 100 PLN m-c?

----------


## Barbossa

ach
zapomniał żem

u nas w Polsze to wszyscy znają się na dwóch sprawach:
medycynie i budowaniu
dlatego też, nasi wydalacze ustaw dokładają wszelkich starań, aby się leczyć i się budować

z naciskiem na "się"
bez pomocy kogokolwiek

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*Aedifico* Jeszcze raz napiszę. Podstawowe obowiązki kierownika budowy są wyliczone w ustawie Prawo budowlane. Kierownik budowy musi prowadzić dziennik budowy w którym wpisuje, co po kolei robi się na budowie ... .

Do tego dodam, że ta sama ustawa o prawie budowlanym mówi o odpowiedzialności zawodowej w budownictwie osób wykonujących samodzielne funkcje techniczne w budownictwie, np.: kierownik budowy

ale już Panowie zboczyliśmy w ogóle z tematu

----------


## Barbossa

pisz za Siebie, przeczytaj co masz w stopce, bo Ci nie wychodzi

gdzie konkrety?
że dziennik budowy?

----------


## Aedifico

> *Aedifico* Jeszcze raz napiszę. Podstawowe obowiązki kierownika budowy są wyliczone w ustawie Prawo budowlane. Kierownik budowy musi prowadzić dziennik budowy w którym wpisuje, co po kolei robi się na budowie ... .
> 
> Do tego dodam, że ta sama ustawa o prawie budowlanym mówi o odpowiedzialności zawodowej w budownictwie osób wykonujących samodzielne funkcje techniczne w budownictwie, np.: kierownik budowy
> 
> ale już Panowie zboczyliśmy w ogóle z tematu


To powiedz mi jeśli kierownik w DB wpisze:

Podbudowę pod posadzkę wykonać z gruntu niespoistego z wyłączeniem piasków drobnych i zaglinionych. Zagęszczać warstwowo po ok. 20 cm, mechanicznie. Zadbać o optymalną wilgotność zagęszczanego gruntu.

Przy czym inwestor albo ekipa sobie włąduje na spód 30 cm gliny i zagęśći wodą.

Wina kierownika?

----------


## coulignon

> Kierownik miał inwestorowi przyłożyć do głowy pistolet i zachrypniętym głosem powiedzieć "Don't even think about it !"


Wtedy trzeba tak  z tym że sugerowałbym po polskiemu.  :Lol:

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
>  Kierownik miał inwestorowi przyłożyć do głowy pistolet i zachrypniętym głosem powiedzieć "Don't even think about it !"
> 
> 
> Wtedy trzeba tak  z tym że sugerowałbym po polskiemu.


Tak kiedyś prawie zrobiłem inwestorowi jak chciał wyciąć żebra blachy stopowej w słupie stalowym. Bo nie pasowały.

----------


## Wirecki

> u nas w Polsze to wszyscy znają się na dwóch sprawach:
> medycynie i budowaniu


Na trzech. Jest jeszcze kopana....




> Tak powinno być: 
> Kierownik budowy codziennie na Twojej budowie 
> Do głównych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy przebywanie na terenie budowy i nadzorowanie prawidłowości wykonywania robót na placu budowy. 
> i za to bierze pieniądze!!!


 I może ma pilnowć, żeby zaprawa między trzecim a czwartym rzędem max-ów była równo ułożona? 
Mam kierbuda poleconego na forum. Był tyle razy ile trzeba, pomógł mi w sprawie umowy z wykonawcą, raz czy dwa nie pozwolił wykonawcom pójść na skróty.... W sumie bardziej doceniam konsultacje (z nim) telefoniczne niż osobiste wizyty na budowie... Może na budowie centrum handlowego mógłby się przydać codziennie, ale na domku.... nie sądze...



> Barbossa jeżeli masz wątpliwości to podaj ustawowy przykład od takiego odstępstwa


 Ustawą raczej domu nie zbudujesz, budowy nie przypilnujesz....

----------

> Napisał helixwroclaw2005
> 
>  Tak powinno być: 
> Kierownik budowy codziennie na Twojej budowie 
> Do głównych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy przebywanie na terenie budowy i nadzorowanie prawidłowości wykonywania robót na placu budowy. 
> i za to bierze pieniądze!!!
> 
> 
>  I może ma pilnowć, żeby zaprawa między trzecim a czwartym rzędem max-ów była równo ułożona? 
> ...


wiesz to jest tak samo jak z Cwiąkalskim ...
powiesił sie morderca w celi , a wyrzucili ministra   :Confused:  

 przepisy sa durne bo mówia np tak: 
za dziennik budowy odpowiada KB 
i jednoczesnie mówią ze dziennik zawsze powinien byc na budowie ...
wiec z tych przepisów wynika ze KB wypadało by zamknąc na budowie ... uwiązac na łańcuchu  - niech siedzi i pilnuje dziennika !  :Evil:  

reasumując - za błędy na budowie odpowiada kierownik 

odszodowanie to nie jest  mój atak na KB /w tym wypadku nieżyjącego/ a na durne przepisy i system 
system nakazuje  bowiem  ubezpieczyc KB "na chama"  /tzn poza jego  plecami - podejrzewam, ze kierownicy nie znaja nawet szczegółów umowy z ubezpieczycielem/ nie mają wpływu na wybór ubezpieczyciela, wysokośc składki itp. !

a potem ubezpieczyciel, który nie ma umowy z KB /tylko z Izbami/  leci w kulki 
wykorzystując niewiedze poszkodowanych inwestorów
tzn.  biorac składki - nie płaci odszkowań ...    :Confused:

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Zapomnieliście prawie Wszyscy o temacie tego wątku. 
Treść poprzednich moich postów dotyczy przypomnienia podstawowych obowiązków osób odpowiedzialnych za proces budowania.
Na pewno taka sytuacja jak w "temacie" nie powinna mieć miejsca. Żadnej winy "Inwestora" w tym nie widzę ale zastrzeżenia można mieć przede wszystkim do "KierBuda"

*Wirecki* jeżeli taki przypadek miałby miejsce na budowie "centrum handlowego" to już by było po "kierowniku budowy" i nie chciał bym być w jego skórze.

Mam na co dzień styczność z inwestorami, wykonawcami, rzeczoznawcami, biegłymi sądowymi i umowami o roboty budowlane (nie wspominając o ustawie o zamówieniach publicznych - przetargach)

----------


## Aedifico

> Zapomnieliście prawie Wszyscy o temacie tego wątku. 
> Treść poprzednich moich postów dotyczy przypomnienia podstawowych obowiązków osób odpowiedzialnych za proces budowania.
> Na pewno taka sytuacja jak w "temacie" nie powinna mieć miejsca. Żadnej winy "Inwestora" w tym nie widzę ale zastrzeżenia można mieć przede wszystkim do "KierBuda"
> 
> *Wirecki* jeżeli taki przypadek miałby miejsce na budowie "centrum handlowego" to już by było po "kierowniku budowy" i nie chciał bym być w jego skórze.
> 
> Mam na co dzień styczność z inwestorami, wykonawcami, rzeczoznawcami, biegłymi sądowymi i umowami o roboty budowlane (nie wspominając o ustawie o zamówieniach publicznych - przetargach)


Ja za to widzę winę inwestora ba prawdopodobnie nie raczył się zapytać kierownika czy robi dobrze. Dobrze mi się współpracuje z inwestorami, którzy w razie jakichkolwiek wątpliwości dzwonią do mnie i pytają i z reguły obywa się bez problemów.

Wcale nie jest tak,że gdyby było to centrum handlowe byłoby bo kierowniku. Takie twierdzenie tylko dowodzi Twojej nieznajomości tematu i specyfiki branży.

Kieorwnik odpowiada za BHP na budowie ale gdyby pracownik zechiał sobie uciąć rękęna pile bo ma doła to w jaki sposób KB ma go od tego odwlec?

O biegłych sądowych się nie wypowiadam bo szkoda po prostu strzępić język.

----------


## Barbossa

wina kierownika może być w jednej sytuacji
jeżeli to on kazał użyć tej gliny
tylko i tylko wtedy

inaczej jest to błąd wykonawcy/inwestora, w który to błąd prubuje się ubrać bogu ducha winnego szeryfa

szeryf może załatwić to jednym wpisem/pismem skierowanycm do wykonawcy, wzywajacym do usunięcia usterki spowodowanej niewłaściwym wykonawstwem

przykład z  centrum handlowym to jakieś potłuczone myśli

*helixwroclaw2005*



> Mam na co dzień styczność z inwestorami, wykonawcami, rzeczoznawcami, biegłymi sądowymi i umowami o roboty budowlane (nie wspominając o ustawie o zamówieniach publicznych - przetargach)


ma to służyć czemu?
uwiarygodnieniu Twego podejścia do tematu?




> O biegłych sądowych się nie wypowiadam bo szkoda po prostu strzępić język.


100% zgodność   :big grin:

----------

kłopot w tym ze prawo nie rozróznia odpowiedzialności kierownika zatrudnionego w firmie i mającego podwładnych /czy to podwykonawców czy pracowników własnych - których w kazdej chwili moze "ustawic" wpisem do dziennika budowy czy zabraniem premii/
od odpowiedzialności kierownika zatrudnionego u prywatnego inwestora /inaczej mówiąc "u chłopa"/  ... który na ogół nie informuje kierownika o tym co robi, kiedy robi, jak robi ...

czyli 
warunki różne - odpowiedzialnośc ta sama 
durne prawo - ot, co ...

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Według mnie prawo prawem(jakie by nie było),a życie życiem.Nie widzę potrzeby,żeby KB przebywał non stop na budowie.Wystarczy żeby zgłaszać jemu gotowość do kolejnego etapu budowy,jeśli mamy jakieś wątpliwości(czyt. głupie pomysły),oceni czy tak będzie o.k. i tyle.Potem zgłosić gotowość do odbioru,szrajbnie w DB i po sprawie.Przecież ten biedny chłopczyna nie może wiedzieć,że inwestor/wykonawca może wpaść na jakiś świetny pomysł i oczywistą rzecz spartoli.U mnie KB był 2 razy,a jestem na etapie kończenia więźby,zapłaciłam z góry 1500 za "wsjo" i nie sądzę żeby tylko tyle mnie to kosztowało,jakby "musiał"przebywać na budowie ,jak mu rzekomo ustawa nakazuje.
Oczywiście,nie można porównywać domków jednorodzinnych o prostych konstrukcjach z jakimiś molochami.
A odnośnie tego konkretnego przypadku to uważam,że za ten wybitny pomysł powinien beknąć jego twórca .Jeśli to inwestor to inwestor,jeśli wykonawca to wykonawca,bo KB choćby najgorszy takich przebłysków nie miewa.

P.  :big grin:

----------


## ZW

> ...
> Tak?
> 
> Jakim sposobem może KB zmusić inwestora do wykonania wg jego zaleceń?
> ...


Nie wiem i nie interesuje mnie to. 

Sorry za cyniczną postawę ale to nie ja wymyśliłem prawo budowlane i ustawę korporacyjną.

pozdr

----------

> ... szrajbnie w DB i po sprawie.Przecież ten biedny chłopczyna nie może wiedzieć,że inwestor/wykonawca może wpaść na jakiś świetny pomysł i oczywistą rzecz spartoli.U mnie KB był 2 razy ...





jest jednak przysłowie "ślepy w karty nie gra" 
czyli 
a jak Ci sie chata  rozwali za dwa lata  ... ?

podarujesz mu ?

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Szanowny *brzoza* co Ty masz za skojarzenia...
Chata mi się nie zawali , bo jest sprawdzana przez KB w wystarczającej częstotliwości,czyli odbiera kolejne etapy,a jak ma się z czymś problem to się do niego dzwoni o poradę.
I *brzoza* nie martw się znowu o mnie,bądź spokojny,wszystko jest w należytym porządku.W moim domu różnica poziomów na 30 m jest równa 0(dla porównania u *Coulignon* na 12m jest 1cm i się szczyci)tak jak i w kalenicy.A KB był pod  takim wrażeniem, kiedy odbierał zbrojenie stropu ,że powiedział cyt."dawno już nie widziałem tak fachowo zrobionego".A szef ekipy wylewającej strop,powiedział,że jakby tak dokładnie budował,jak buduje się u mnie to by na "sól nie zarobił".Jak widzisz" jakoś sobie radzę".

PS.A Ty lepiej nie Marię Wesołowską oglądaj, tylko Discovery Jak To Jest Zrobione.

P.  :Wink2:

----------

> ... I *brzoza* nie martw się znowu o mnie,bądź spokojny,wszystko jest w należytym porządku ...


*PaniG*dżi 

w Katowicach administrator zapewniał ze wszystko jest w porządku,
zapraszał gołębiarzy i tak mu dobrze z oczu patrzyło ...

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katastr...C4%85sku,_2006

a potem ...

http://prawo.money.pl/aktualnosci/wi...,0,214532.html




> ... A KB był pod  takim wrażeniem, kiedy odbierał zbrojenie stropu ,że powiedział cyt."dawno już nie widziałem tak fachowo zrobionego"...


musi jakis młody ... 






> ... PS.A Ty lepiej nie Marię Wesołowską oglądaj, tylko Discovery Jak To Jest Zrobione.
> 
> P.


to juz wole reality show - Jerry Springer Show -  o zboczonych Amerykanach  :big grin: 



kojarzysz gościa  ?   :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*brzoza* a Ty znowu swoje.Nie można tak generalizować. W Katowicach to nie domek jednorodzinny,tylko hala i to o konstrukcji  szkieletowej stalowej(a nie prostackiej murowanej)tam wystarczy śrubki nie dokręcić...W murowanej ,nie wiem jak krzywe będzie, to stać będzie,najwyżej szklanka się będzie zsuwać ze stołu.
Nie wiek świadczy ile się widziało i co ma się w głowie.
Gościa kojarzę ale wolę Show z Jayem Leno.


PS.A te odszkodowania to już inna bajka.Dla mnie życie człowieka ginącego samotnie jest tyle samo warte co człowieka ginącego wśród wielu.Czy to w wypadku samochodowym(bo dziura w asfalcie,bo poślisk),czy dach się zawalił,dla mnie to zdarzenie losowe.Nikt nic specjalnie nie zrobił.Błąd to czynnik ludzki.Dlatego jeśli ktoś uważa że rekompensata pieniężna po śmierci np.współmałżonka,pomoże mu w dalszym życiu to ubezpieczenie na życie sprawę załatwi.

P.  :Wink2:

----------

> ... wolę Show z Jayem Leno.
> P.


OK - o gustach sie nie dyskutuje - moze byc Jay Leno  :smile: 
natomiast pare katastrof "kurników" było juz opisanych na forum ...
w tej chwili kojarzy mi sie bład projektanta i KB dotyczacy zawalenia sie scian szczytowych i komina 

- pierwszy /chyba jakis młokos po szkole/ zaprojektował zbyt smukłe sciany szczytowe /bez podpór, trzpieni itp./
- drugi /moze niemłody ale lekkomyślny/ nie przewidział, ze moze w naszym klimacie powiac i nie zalecił zabezpieczen
- inwestorka /młoda i niedoswiadczona/ - nie wiedziała, ze z powodu  Odpowiedzialności Cywilnej /obu panów/ nalezy sie Jej kasa ...

szkody pokryła sama 

to tylko jedna z wielu histori opisanych na forum /nie mam czasu na to aby czytac o róznych perypetiach forumowiczów opisywanych najczęsciej w dzienniku budowy czy komentarzach ale Ty jestes przyszłosciowa - zapewne nieraz wyłowisz jakąś pikantnie opisana katastrofe .../  :Wink2:  


p.s.
od czego ta duza litera "P" w Twoim podpisie ? 

pytam z ciekawości ...  :smile: 

choć mam pewne podejrzenia ...

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

To "P." to nic sprośnego.  :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

I podtrzymuję nadal, że za błąd płaci ten co go popełnił.Jeśli KB nie miał w tym udziału,to nie będzie przecież zbierał batów za kogoś.

P.  :Wink2:

----------

> I podtrzymuję nadal, że za błąd płaci ten co go popełnił ...


to w ustroju zwanym idealnym 

idealizm = NIEBO




> ... Jeśli KB nie miał w tym udziału,to nie będzie przecież zbierał batów za kogoś.
> 
> P.


będze zbierał, wystarczy wykazac, ze czegos nie dopilnował ...
płaci ubezpieczyciel /ale KB odpowiada jako ten który "zaniedbał" ...
czyli inaczej mówiąc "niedopilnował" dopilnowac zaś nie mógł bo nadzorował jednoczesnie 30 "kurników" czyli budów -  u chłopa 
musiał  by sie rozerwac  - na to zas potrzebny jest granat itd./

udowodnic zaś wszystko mozna - polecam program Sąd Rodzinny - Artur Lipiński
lub program Sędzia Anna Maria Wesołowska 
czyli 
j.w.  :smile: 

czy literka p nie ma cos wspolnego ze znakami zodiaku ? 
z ciekawości pytam ...   :smile:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

będze zbierał, wystarczy wykazac, ze czegos nie dopilnował ...
płaci ubezpieczyciel /ale KB odpowiada jako ten który "zaniedbał" ...
czyli inaczej mówiąc "niedopilnował"

Jeśli "nie dopilnował" ma znaczenie,że nie stał nad głową i nie patrzył czy robią według jego wskazówek to się nie zgadzam;
Jeśli "nie dopilnował" ma znaczenie, że źle poinstruował ,to się zgadzam.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 dopilnowac zaś nie mógł bo nadzorował jednoczesnie 30 "kurników" czyli budów -  u chłopa 
musiał  by sie rozerwac  - na to zas potrzebny jest granat itd


Zgadzam się .Stąd też tak niska cena.Chcesz na wyłączność to zatrudniasz go na etat i płacisz (odpowiednio)





> czy literka p nie ma cos wspolnego ze znakami zodiaku ?
> z ciekawości pytam ...


Niiiii.





> udowodnic zaś wszystko mozna - polecam program Sąd Rodzinny - Artur Lipiński
> lub program Sędzia Anna Maria Wesołowska


Masz tyle wolnego czasu,że oglądasz takie głupoty?Z żoną trafiłeś w 10.Mojego męża gonię na budowę w świątek,piątek i niedzielę,nie ma zmiłuj się.Teraz też robi,mimo że zimno i 5cm śniegu(jak to nad morzem).

P.
 :Wink2:  [/b]

----------

> ....Teraz też robi,mimo że zimno i 5cm śniegu ....


nieczuła Jesteś ...


 :cry:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> ....Teraz też robi,mimo że zimno i 5cm śniegu(jak to nad morzem).
> 
> P.
>  [/b]
> 
> 
> nieczuła Jestes ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
wręcz przeciwnie,ale tylko w odpowiednich momentach  :big grin:

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> ...
> Tak?
> 
> Jakim sposobem może KB zmusić inwestora do wykonania wg jego zaleceń?
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


Mnie też nie interesuje to ,ze nie potrafisz podac podstawy prawnej gdzie KB odpowiada za jakosc prac.

Podaj gdzie PB wskazuje,że KB odpowiada za nieprawidłowości robotników.

----------


## ZW

> ...
> 
> Mnie też nie interesuje to ,ze nie potrafisz podac podstawy prawnej gdzie KB odpowiada za jakosc prac.
> 
> Podaj gdzie PB wskazuje,że KB odpowiada za nieprawidłowości robotników.


Nie znam i nie potrzebuję - podstawę prawną w razie potrzeby podaje mi prawnik.*

Pozytywnie: nie będzie najprościej zalać to "osuwisko" betonem do poziomu "0" ? Jak osiadło to już pewnie dalej nie osiądzie.

pozdr

*I nie chodzi o złupienie KB czy ubezpieczalni. Celem jest uzyskanie aktywnej pomocy KB w odkręceniu problemu. Zakładając że wstępnie KB ma postawę niechętną.

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> ...
> 
> Mnie też nie interesuje to ,ze nie potrafisz podac podstawy prawnej gdzie KB odpowiada za jakosc prac.
> 
> Podaj gdzie PB wskazuje,że KB odpowiada za nieprawidłowości robotników.
> 
> 
> ...


Nie ma podstawy prawnej i prawnik jej nie wynajdzie dlatego bezpodstawne  zastraszanie KB jest nie na miejscu bo to nie on wymyślił takiej "technologii" robót i się nie zdziwiłhym gdyby nie za bardzo był chętny do współpracy jesli się mu zarzuca coś czego nie zrobił.

Kolegi prawnik zapewne zna art. 286 KK.

----------


## boleslaw64

skuj beton odkop ile się da zagęszczaj powoli może być woda dużo wody i nie wylewaj posadzki jak długo się da obserwuj woda będzie odparowywała  :Confused:

----------


## psed

Widzę, że trzeba przypomnieć o co chodzi.




> Musze działać szybko, bo sprzedaje mieszkanie i zastanawiam się co, jak i szybko zrobić. Dobieranie się do żwiru przy takiej ilości powierzchni, czy wybieranie-to dla mnie nie do przyjęcia, potraficie sobie wyobrazić ile tego jest? Czym to wybierać? Łopatą? Gdzie to usypywać? To brzmi jak jakiś zły sen. Szukam innego rozwiązania-może coś bliżej nt.'płyty opartej na studniach'?


No więc jak ktoś wie to niech śmiało pisze na temat a nie dookoła.

----------


## Barbossa

ja wiem

niech nie sprzedaje mieszkania
to chyba nie dookoła   :Confused:

----------


## Observer27

Witam.
Widzę, że muszę jeszcze coś uściślić-pilnowaniem i zatwierdzaniem kolejnych etapów budowy zajmował się u mnie inspektor nadzoru i to on umarł. Kierownik budowy, który widnieje u mnie w paierach od początku jest ten sam. Z tego co się dowiedziałem, kontaktu między nimi nie było prawie żadnego. Teraz kierownik budowy wezwany na miejsce i widząc co sie dzieje-jest wielce zdziwiony, proponuje mi zazbroić płytę i zalać ją na nowo, bez potrzeby kucia istniejącej posadzki. Jest na etapie sporządzania kosztorysu ilości materiałów, min.stali i betonu. Nie będzie tego mało, więc nadal myślę o odszkodowaniu z OC KB. Dodam jeszcze, że inspektor nadzoru wiedział wszystko o moich planach w związku z uzyciem częsci ziemi z wykopu i nie wnosił zastrzeżeń, sądząc, że przy takiej ilości gliny, nic nie powinno się stać. A jednak się stało. Dalej wchodzi w grę jak najszybsze naprawienie płyty, a najważniejszy jest czas, którego jest coraz mniej...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Observer27

Witam.
Widzę, że muszę jeszcze coś uściślić-pilnowaniem i zatwierdzaniem kolejnych etapów budowy zajmował się u mnie inspektor nadzoru i to on umarł. Kierownik budowy, który widnieje u mnie w paierach od początku jest ten sam. Z tego co się dowiedziałem, kontaktu między nimi nie było prawie żadnego. Teraz kierownik budowy wezwany na miejsce i widząc co sie dzieje-jest wielce zdziwiony, proponuje mi zazbroić płytę i zalać ją na nowo, bez potrzeby kucia istniejącej posadzki. Jest na etapie sporządzania kosztorysu ilości materiałów, min.stali i betonu. Nie będzie tego mało, więc nadal myślę o odszkodowaniu z OC KB. Dodam jeszcze, że inspektor nadzoru wiedział wszystko o moich planach w związku z uzyciem częsci ziemi z wykopu i nie wnosił zastrzeżeń, sądząc, że przy takiej ilości gliny, nic nie powinno się stać. A jednak się stało. Dalej wchodzi w grę jak najszybsze naprawienie płyty, a najważniejszy jest czas, którego jest coraz mniej...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Barbossa

niby czasu nie masz
a marnujesz go, aby dwa razy to samo napisać   :Confused:

----------


## ZW

> ...
> *Nie ma podstawy prawnej i prawnik jej nie wynajdzie* dlatego bezpodstawne  zastraszanie KB jest nie na miejscu bo to nie on wymyślił takiej "technologii" robót i się nie zdziwiłhym gdyby nie za bardzo był chętny do współpracy jesli się mu zarzuca coś czego nie zrobił.
> 
> Kolegi prawnik zapewne zna art. 286 KK.


Gratuluję pewności siebie i życzę szczęścia w dalszej karierze KB (?). 
Dalej twierdzę że słup do podbijania dziennika ryzykuje,  za to dostaje pieniądze i to jego problem że nie wiedział. O ile najczęściej mu się uda, to przy szkodzie w granicach 10 tys zł jak tutaj ja bym zaryzykował znalezienie podstawy.

Co do 286kk sugerujesz że powinienem od razu bezwzględnie skasować KB przez sąd zamiast dogadać się polubownie ? No cóż, każdy ma własne podejście. 


pozdr

----------


## Vafel

> niby czasu nie masz
> a marnujesz go, aby dwa razy to samo napisać


Barbossa???

Wróciłeś??? 

 :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

skąd?
Tworek?
na razie wracam   :Confused:

----------


## Vafel

> skąd?
> Tworek?
> na razie wracam


Hmm... jakąś wtopę popełniłem.

Dawno Cię nie "czytałem", więc myślałem, że Cię nie ma, a tutaj okazuje się, że byłeś...

Nieważne.

----------


## Barbossa

> Nieważne.


  :sad:

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> Nieważne.


Ehh... znów niefortunne sformułowanie.

Wzorem jednego z parlamentarzystów mógłbym rzec: "dlaczego zaprotokołowano to co powiedziałem, a nie to co chciałem powiedzieć?"

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> ...
> *Nie ma podstawy prawnej i prawnik jej nie wynajdzie* dlatego bezpodstawne  zastraszanie KB jest nie na miejscu bo to nie on wymyślił takiej "technologii" robót i się nie zdziwiłhym gdyby nie za bardzo był chętny do współpracy jesli się mu zarzuca coś czego nie zrobił.
> 
> Kolegi prawnik zapewne zna art. 286 KK.
> 
> 
> Gratuluję pewności siebie i życzę szczęścia w dalszej karierze KB (?). 
> ...


Gdybyś chciał zaryzykować znalezienie podstawy i jej nie znalazł a atakował ubezpieczyciela to ja bym zarzyzkował i znalazł podstawę w postaci art. 286 KK za Twoją próbę wyłudzenia.


Chyba,że rzeczywiście KB się zgodził na takie rozwiązanie wtedy inna sprawa.

----------


## ZW

> ...
> 
> Gdybyś chciał zaryzykować znalezienie podstawy i jej nie znalazł a atakował ubezpieczyciela to ja bym zarzyzkował i znalazł podstawę w postaci art. 286 KK za Twoją próbę wyłudzenia.
> 
> 
> Chyba,że rzeczywiście KB się zgodził na takie rozwiązanie wtedy inna sprawa.


Chłopie a czym miałbym tego ubezpieczyciela czy KB atakować jak nie podstawą ? Nożem ?  :wink: 

Jeśli taka podstawa rzeczywiście nie istnieje, to znaczy że cały ten proces nadzoru przez uprawnionego KB to jedna wielka lipa. Nie znam się oczywiście jednak mam przeczucie że czasem da się to odszkodowanie uzyskać.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> ...
> 
> Gdybyś chciał zaryzykować znalezienie podstawy i jej nie znalazł a atakował ubezpieczyciela to ja bym zarzyzkował i znalazł podstawę w postaci art. 286 KK za Twoją próbę wyłudzenia.
> 
> 
> Chyba,że rzeczywiście KB się zgodził na takie rozwiązanie wtedy inna sprawa.
> 
> ...


Oczywiście,że się da ale to jest po to aby stosować wtedy kiedy zawinił KB a wtedy kiedy najłatwiej z KB zrobić jelenia.

Innymi słowy jeśli to było wykonane pod nadzorem KB zgadzam się jak najbardzie ,że słuszne jest go pociagnąc do odpowiedzialności zaś jeśli inwestor ma w poważaniu zalecenia i nakazy KB bo wie lepiej to jest wyłudzenie i wtedy na miejscu KB z którego chcą zrobić jelenia można zawiadomić prokurature o popełnieniu przestępstwa.

Prosiłbym nie tytułować mnie "per chłop" bo rolnictwem sie nie zajmuję. Wystarczy Aedifico.

----------


## Barbossa

uuuuuu
oooostro
mnie wystarczy Jaśnie Panie
skromnym jest   :Confused:

----------


## Aedifico

> uuuuuu
> oooostro
> mnie wystarczy Jaśnie Panie
> skromnym jest


Ewentualnie może być jasne, Panie.

?

 :smile:

----------


## Barbossa

:big grin:

----------


## m.k.k

OT




> Prosiłbym nie tytułować mnie "per chłop" bo rolnictwem sie nie zajmuję. Wystarczy Aedifico.


Dawniej społeczeństwo dzielono na panów, mieszczan i chamów. Ale że cham tak jakoś źle brzmiał, zaczęto babrających się rolnictwem nazywać chłopami. Co przy okazji znaczyło człowieka określonej płci. 
Dziś "chłop" źle brzmi. Lepiej "Aedifico". Na Twoim miejscu,  *Aedifico*, nie brnąłbym w to dalej. Bo jeszcze to niewinne słowo stanie się obraźliwe   :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> uuuuuu
> oooostro
> mnie wystarczy Jaśnie Panie
> skromnym jest  
> 
> 
> Ewentualnie może być jasne, Panie.
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Aedifico

Co do odpowiedzialności KB polecam poczytać artykuł z Inzyniera Budowlanego nr 3/2008 do darmowego zassania z netu na stronie www.piib.pl

----------


## Observer27

Witam wszystkich po małej przerwie.
Na marginesie-do tego czasu rozebrałem już ściany działowe, które były popękane wskutek siadania płyty betonowej. 
Ale do rzeczy-dzięki za namiary na ten artykuł. On wszystko wyjasnia-teraz dopiero wiem na czym stoję. Sedno sprawy tkwi w tym zdaniu "Na przykładzie wyraźnie widać, że ZA WSZYSTKIE ZDARZENIA NA BUDOWIE ODPOWIADA KIEROWNIK, A NIE INWESTOR LUB WYKONAWCA". Trochę dalej "Zdarza się, że oczekiwania inwestora lub wykonawcy kolidują z zasadami wiedzy technicznej bądź przepisami, a uwagi kierownika budowy są ignorowane. Osobiście w takim przypadku widzę tylko jedno wyjście,a mianowicie rezygnację z funkcji kierownika budowy z zachowaniem wszystkich formalnych procedur". 
 Oczywiście prawda jest taka, że uwag kierownika budowy nie ignorowałem, wręcz przeciwnie-wszystko było uzgadniane. Po prostu nie było go przy zagęszczaniu, tym bardziej, iz wiedział, że w części materiału bedzie glina z wykopu.
Inwestor z artykułu dostał odszkodowanie i to niemałe ponad 100tys.zł. W sumie to jego głównie można by obwiniać za to co się stało-te wszystkie zmiany były z jego inicjatywy, a doprowadziły do tego, że obiekt nadaje się tylko do rozbiórki (np. zmiany przekroju drewnianych el.konstrukcyjnych, czyli oszczędność drewna). A za to wszystko beknął kierownik budowy. Słowo do wszystkich KB: zanim weźmiecie kasę od inwestorów, przeczytajcie dokładnie ten artykuł, bo samo bycie na papierze to porażka.

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam wszystkich po małej przerwie.
> Na marginesie-do tego czasu rozebrałem już ściany działowe, które były popękane wskutek siadania płyty betonowej. 
> Ale do rzeczy-dzięki za namiary na ten artykuł. On wszystko wyjasnia-teraz dopiero wiem na czym stoję. Sedno sprawy tkwi w tym zdaniu "Na przykładzie wyraźnie widać, że ZA WSZYSTKIE ZDARZENIA NA BUDOWIE ODPOWIADA KIEROWNIK, A NIE INWESTOR LUB WYKONAWCA". Trochę dalej "Zdarza się, że oczekiwania inwestora lub wykonawcy kolidują z zasadami wiedzy technicznej bądź przepisami, a uwagi kierownika budowy są ignorowane. Osobiście w takim przypadku widzę tylko jedno wyjście,a mianowicie rezygnację z funkcji kierownika budowy z zachowaniem wszystkich formalnych procedur". 
>  Oczywiście prawda jest taka, że uwag kierownika budowy nie ignorowałem, wręcz przeciwnie-wszystko było uzgadniane. Po prostu nie było go przy zagęszczaniu, tym bardziej, iz wiedział, że w części materiału bedzie glina z wykopu.
> Inwestor z artykułu dostał odszkodowanie i to niemałe ponad 100tys.zł. W sumie to jego głównie można by obwiniać za to co się stało-te wszystkie zmiany były z jego inicjatywy, a doprowadziły do tego, że obiekt nadaje się tylko do rozbiórki (np. zmiany przekroju drewnianych el.konstrukcyjnych, czyli oszczędność drewna). A za to wszystko beknął kierownik budowy. Słowo do wszystkich KB: zanim weźmiecie kasę od inwestorów, przeczytajcie dokładnie ten artykuł, bo samo bycie na papierze to porażka.


W Twoim przypadku akurat wygląda na winę KB niemniej jednak gdyby było tak,że wykonano wbrew zaleceneniom KB to winy KB nie ma.To nie jest takie proste,że za wszystko, odpowiada KB. Wystarczy wpis KB do dziennika i Inwestor , jako główny wykonawca np. sposobem gospodarczym odpowiada za jakość.

----------


## Barbossa

> Sedno sprawy tkwi w tym zdaniu "Na przykładzie wyraźnie widać, że ZA WSZYSTKIE ZDARZENIA NA BUDOWIE ODPOWIADA KIEROWNIK, A NIE INWESTOR LUB WYKONAWCA".


czyli jak to rozumiesz?
bo ja, że na (PODANYM) przykładzie
praktycznie ŻADNEJ analogii

----------


## Observer27

Nie o analogię tu chodzi, tylko o ZASADĘ,  a brzmi ona właśnie tak: ZA WSZYSTKIE ZDARZENIA NA BUDOWIE ODPOWIADA KIEROWNIK, A NIE INWESTOR LUB WYKONAWCA.
 Podany przykład z artykułu jest tak wymowny, że nie trzeba komentarza. Inwestor otrzymuje odszkodowanie za swoje błędy, czego nie dopilnował KB, który sam to przyznał.

----------


## Barbossa

banialuki prawisz i tyle
przeczytaj jeszcze raz tekst i postaraj się go zrozumieć

----------


## Observer27

Nie będę prowadził wojny na słowa-czas pokaże kto miał rację. O wyniku sprawy chętnie napiszę...

----------


## Barbossa

nie prowadź, przecież nie o to mi chodziło
to co napisałeś to nadinterpretacja
w całym tym tekście brakuje słowa "tym"

bo  jest napisane
"na przykładzie wyraźnie widać....."
z powodu braku słowa "tym" po "na" podnieciłeś się jak chomik

----------

> Nie będę prowadził wojny na słowa-czas pokaże kto miał rację. O wyniku sprawy chętnie napiszę...


chętnie poczytam

----------


## Aedifico

> Nie o analogię tu chodzi, tylko o ZASADĘ,  a brzmi ona właśnie tak: ZA WSZYSTKIE ZDARZENIA NA BUDOWIE ODPOWIADA KIEROWNIK, A NIE INWESTOR LUB WYKONAWCA.
>  Podany przykład z artykułu jest tak wymowny, że nie trzeba komentarza. Inwestor otrzymuje odszkodowanie za swoje błędy, czego nie dopilnował KB, który sam to przyznał.


Ja polecam doczytać jednakw  kontkście artykuł , Prawo Budowalen a w szczególności art. 22 i np.

-zawiadomienie inwestora o wpisie do dziennika budowy dotyczacym wstrzymania robót
budowlanych z powodu wykonywania ich niezgodnie z projektem;

i wiele innych.

Kierownik nie odpowiada za jakość wykonawcy tylko odpowiada za odbiór np. prac wykonanych niezgodnie z projektem itp.

----------


## ubek

Ponad 10 cm zapadnięta podłoga- rzeczywiście duży problem. Nam w pierwszym roku zapadło się 3-5mm i w jednym miejscu 10 cm. Kolejne 2 lata - nic. Nie wiem, może to wina styropianu - ciężko powiedzieć.
Jadnak w całym wątku najbardziej zaintrygowały mnie wypowiedzi Koleżanki  PaniG(dzi) (a może dżi ?). Mniej więcej tak jak w tej reklamie, w której na pierwszym planie jest kobieta i narrator pyta, czy zauważyliśmy przejeżdżające ferrari. Ja na tej reklamie ferrari nie zauważyłem  :smile:

----------


## lukasz_p

> Ponad 10 cm zapadnięta podłoga- rzeczywiście duży problem. Nam w pierwszym roku zapadło się 3-5mm i w jednym miejscu 10 cm. Kolejne 2 lata - nic. Nie wiem, może to wina styropianu - ciężko powiedzieć.
> Jadnak w całym wątku najbardziej zaintrygowały mnie wypowiedzi Koleżanki  PaniG(dzi) (a może dżi ?). Mniej więcej tak jak w tej reklamie, w której na pierwszym planie jest kobieta i narrator pyta, czy zauważyliśmy przejeżdżające ferrari. Ja na tej reklamie ferrari nie zauważyłem


...no właśnie! ja także nie zauważyłem przejeżdżającego ferrari   :Lol:   ciekawe dlaczego?   :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Witaj *Brzoza* Z setnym mi się nie udało,ale z dwusetnym i owszem.
Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał ubek
> 
> Ponad 10 cm zapadnięta podłoga- rzeczywiście duży problem. Nam w pierwszym roku zapadło się 3-5mm i w jednym miejscu 10 cm. Kolejne 2 lata - nic. Nie wiem, może to wina styropianu - ciężko powiedzieć.
> Jadnak w całym wątku najbardziej zaintrygowały mnie wypowiedzi Koleżanki  PaniG(dzi) (a może dżi ?). Mniej więcej tak jak w tej reklamie, w której na pierwszym planie jest kobieta i narrator pyta, czy zauważyliśmy przejeżdżające ferrari. Ja na tej reklamie ferrari nie zauważyłem 
> 
> 
> ...no właśnie! ja także nie zauważyłem przejeżdżającego ferrari    ciekawe dlaczego?


To ja może też tylko z innej reklamy: "Panowie!Ale o co chodzi?"

----------


## ZW

Dlatego marynarze uważali, że kobieta na pokładzie przynosi pecha. Nie zauważył taki góry lodowej i pech gotowy.

pozdr  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

> To ja może też tylko z innej reklamy: "Panowie!Ale o co chodzi?"


O to : http://www.wykop.pl/link/74992/rekla...ego-vw-passata  :smile: .

----------

> Witaj *Brzoza* Z setnym mi się nie udało,ale z dwusetnym i owszem.
> Pozdrawiam.


a witam, witam  :smile: 
moje gratulacje !  :big grin: 
bardzo mi miło ...  :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

A tu dla wszystkich Panów (zapewne znane)stare bo stare ,ale zawsze humor mi poprawia,no i w temacie Kobieta-Samochód:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU404DhvYG4

Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## ubek

> Dlatego marynarze uważali, że kobieta na pokładzie przynosi pecha. Nie zauważył taki góry lodowej i pech gotowy.
> 
> pozdr


W mojej firmie tez ich za duzo nie ma ... Mam nadzieje ze ten trend sie utrzyma...

----------


## ubek

> Napisał lukasz_p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ubek
> 
> ...


Taaaa.
Kurcze, Twoj dom tez intryguje. Niezly (przepraszam, na tej maszynei nie dam rady generowac polskich znakow)

----------


## ubek

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> To ja może też tylko z innej reklamy: "Panowie!Ale o co chodzi?"
> 
> 
> O to : http://www.wykop.pl/link/74992/rekla...ego-vw-passata .


He, wlasnie o ta reklame mi chodzilo. Nawet nie zapamietalem, ze to Passat mial nie pozwolic zauwazyc kobiety .... Ja w kazdym razie zauwazylem kobiete bez lamparta  :smile:  nie mowiac juz o dreswagenie  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Mówicie o tej reklamie gdzie niby spaceruje lampart z kobietą ??  :big grin:

----------


## skorpio

> A tu dla wszystkich Panów (zapewne znane)stare bo stare ,ale zawsze humor mi poprawia,no i w temacie Kobieta-Samochód:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU404DhvYG4
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja też mam coś dla panów w temacie Kobieta-Samochód:

http://patrz.pl/filmy/okularyy

----------


## kubek2002

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> A tu dla wszystkich Panów (zapewne znane)stare bo stare ,ale zawsze humor mi poprawia,no i w temacie Kobieta-Samochód:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU404DhvYG4
> 
> Pozdrawiam. 
> 
> 
> ...


A ja wam mówie nie drażnijcie kobiet, bo kończy się to tak
http://video.interia.pl/obejrzyj,fil..._w_samochodzie  :big grin:

----------


## q-bis

A płyta się dalej zapada...
P.  :big grin:

----------

> A płyta się dalej zapada...
> P.


PZU za to zapadanie zapłaci /mam nadzieje/
wiec niech sie dalej spokojnie zapada   :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> A płyta się dalej zapada...
> P. 
> 
> 
> PZU za to zapadanie zapłaci /mam nadzieje/
> wiec niech sie dalej spokojnie zapada



*brzoza* co Ty ciągle z tym odszkodowaniem.Życia nie znasz?Ostatnią sensowną rzeczą jest oczekiwanie na odszkodowanie. "Dziabneli" mi Viano(nie płaczę za nim,bo to porażka) 2 miechy temu, a z PZU ino cisza.

Pozdrawiam  *"brzózkę"*  :Wink2:

----------


## ZW

Mają zdaje się na to 3 miechy ale od umorzenia. Oby umorzyli  :wink: 

pozdro

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

[quote="ZW"]   Oby umorzyli  :wink: 

Ale Ty masz przenikliwy umysł...  :cool:  Muszę bardziej uważać na to co tu piszę.

P.  :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

ale nakasztaniliście
mizać się to do Hyde PC

----------


## ZW

[quote="PaniG(dzi)"]


> Oby umorzyli 
> 
> Ale Ty masz przenikliwy umysł...  Muszę bardziej uważać na to co tu piszę.
> 
> P.


Mrmmmmmm....................  :wink: 

Nic takiego, przecież sama napisałaś że porażka. 
Nie donoszę.

pozdr

----------


## pierwek

> "Dziabneli" mi Viano(nie płaczę za nim,bo to porażka) 2 miechy temu, a z PZU ino cisza.


pierwsze słyszę, żeby można było "wianek" ubezpieczyć od dziabnięcia...   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> "Dziabneli" mi Viano(nie płaczę za nim,bo to porażka) 2 miechy temu, a z PZU ino cisza.
> 
> 
> pierwsze słyszę, żeby można było "wianek" ubezpieczyć od dziabnięcia...


Wiesz, teraz, to ludzie różne rzeczy ubezpieczają   :Lol:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał pierwek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> ...


Noooo.Ale żeby ubezpieczyć trzeba *mieć*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pierwek
> 
> ...

----------


## ZW

No nie mogę. Jak można pomylić wiano i wianek (czy też viano i vianek ) ?  :Roll:

----------


## m.k.k

wino, viano, vaniek. Każdy by się zgubił.   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> wino, viano, vaniek. Każdy by się zgubił.


Wino-viano może być,ale vaniek odpada.

----------


## darekw127

Tak sobie czytałem różne posty w tym i innych wątkach odnośnie siadania chudziaka. I zastanawia mnie, jak to możliwe, że nieraz zasypane fundamenty stoją z pół roku, leje się na to deszcz i zasypka nic się nie ruszy. A wystarczy przykryć to chudziakiem i po jakimś czasie, często po deszczach, siada. Nie bardzo rozumiem ten mechanizm. W końcu chyba zasypka nie migruje poza ściany fundamentowe. To skoro padający od góry deszcz nie dał rady tego zagęścić, to czemu grunt obniża się pod wpływem deszczu padającego wokół?

Może pytanie jest naiwne, ale tak mi się urodziło pod wpływem lektury.  :Smile:

----------


## Aedifico

> Tak sobie czytałem różne posty w tym i innych wątkach odnośnie siadania chudziaka. I zastanawia mnie, jak to możliwe, że nieraz zasypane fundamenty stoją z pół roku, leje się na to deszcz i zasypka nic się nie ruszy. A wystarczy przykryć to chudziakiem i po jakimś czasie, często po deszczach, siada. Nie bardzo rozumiem ten mechanizm. W końcu chyba zasypka nie migruje poza ściany fundamentowe. To skoro padający od góry deszcz nie dał rady tego zagęścić, to czemu grunt obniża się pod wpływem deszczu padającego wokół?
> 
> Może pytanie jest naiwne, ale tak mi się urodziło pod wpływem lektury.


Skąd wiesz,że nie osiada? Mierzysz niwelatorem?  :ohmy:

----------


## darekw127

> Skąd wiesz,że nie osiada? Mierzysz niwelatorem?


Nie mierzę, tylko przytaczam wypowiedzi ludzi, którzy pisali w tym i innych wątkach.

Nie wytrzeszczaj tak oczu, bo jeszcze ktoś strzeli z torebki i Ci tak zostanie.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
>  Skąd wiesz,że nie osiada? Mierzysz niwelatorem? 
> 
> 
> Nie mierzę, tylko przytaczam wypowiedzi ludzi, którzy pisali w tym i innych wątkach.
> 
> Nie wytrzeszczaj tak oczu, bo jeszcze ktoś strzeli z torebki i Ci tak zostanie.


Jak ja przytoczę wypowiedź niejakiego Andrzeja O. o lądowaniu Talibów w Klewkach to czy to staje się prawdą?

----------


## darekw127

Aedifico, z natury jestem łatwowierny.   :smile:   Zresztą mój sąsiad "sezonował" swoje fundamenty i zasypka nie osiadła sama z siebie, ani z powodu deszczu (nie była zagęszczana).

A co do Leppera, to nie jest akurat najszczęśliwszy przykład. Każdy głupi ma swój rozum i być może w tym przypadku był bliżej prawdy, niż mógłby przypuszczać (w kontekście podejrzeń o więzienia CIA i lądujące na Mazurach samoloty).

----------


## Aedifico

> Aedifico, z natury jestem łatwowierny.    Zresztą mój sąsiad "sezonował" swoje fundamenty i zasypka nie osiadła sama z siebie, ani z powodu deszczu (nie była zagęszczana).
> 
> A co do Leppera, to nie jest akurat najszczęśliwszy przykład. Każdy głupi ma swój rozum i być może w tym przypadku był bliżej prawdy, niż mógłby przypuszczać (w kontekście podejrzeń o więzienia CIA i lądujące na Mazurach samoloty).


Nadal pozostaje pytanie skąd sąsiad wie,że nie siadła? Zaznaczył markerem poziom pierwotny czy jak?

Co do Talibów to pominę milczeniem.

----------

> ... A co do Leppera, to nie jest akurat najszczęśliwszy przykład. Każdy głupi ma swój rozum i być może w tym przypadku był bliżej prawdy, niż mógłby przypuszczać (w kontekście podejrzeń o więzienia CIA i lądujące na Mazurach samoloty).


Lepperowi pomyliły sie  Klewki z Kiejkutami ... reszta by sie zgadzała 

/ ... w szkole wywiadu w Starych Kiejkutach był tajny ośrodek amerykańskiej agencji wywiadowczej. W nim właśnie miano przetrzymywać, a nawet torturować terrorystów z Al-Kaidy .../

http://fakty.interia.pl/polska/news/...mi-cia,1177008

" ... Brytyjski dziennikarz śledczy Stephen Grey, który pierwszy opisał loty "Guantanamo Express", mówił "Gazecie" w 2007 r.: - Nie mam dowodów, że takie więzienia były w Polsce. Ale po kursach samolotów widać, że nie chodzi o wizyty dyplomatyczne w Polsce szefów CIA. To szlak tortur. To przesłanki na tyle mocne, że ktoś to w Polsce powinien wreszcie wyjaśnić ..."

http://wyborcza.pl/1,75478,5628064,C..._w_Polsce.html

----------

> ...zastanawia mnie, jak to możliwe, że nieraz zasypane fundamenty stoją z pół roku, leje się na to deszcz i zasypka nic się nie ruszy. A wystarczy przykryć to chudziakiem i po jakimś czasie, często po deszczach, siada ...


mysle ze osiada zarówno po deszczu / ale to jednorazowo jest tylko kilka milimetrów wody/
jak i po roztopach /a tu juz znaczna ilośc wody powoduje wzrost poziomu wód gruntowych/, 
a pod domem robimy sobie kuku  czyli często tworzymy  basen na wode wysypany w srodku przepuszczalnym piaskiem i otoczony zewnatrz gliną /na ogół - bo nie kazdy buduje na glinie i wsypuje piach/
jesli piach zagęszczony słabo a poziom wody sie podniesie - normalne, ze siada

----------


## BOHO

> Napisał darekw127
> 
>  ... A co do Leppera, to nie jest akurat najszczęśliwszy przykład. Każdy głupi ma swój rozum i być może w tym przypadku był bliżej prawdy, niż mógłby przypuszczać (w kontekście podejrzeń o więzienia CIA i lądujące na Mazurach samoloty).
> 
> 
> Lepperowi pomyliły sie  Klewki z Kiejkutami ... reszta by sie zgadzała 
> 
> / ... w szkole wywiadu w Starych Kiejkutach był tajny ośrodek amerykańskiej agencji wywiadowczej. W nim właśnie miano przetrzymywać, a nawet torturować terrorystów z Al-Kaidy .../
> 
> ...


generalnie pieprzenie głupot pana Greya.....nie ma się co podniecać.....

----------

to moze kilka kolejnych cytatów ...

"O więzieniu w Szymanach już wcześniej, np. w grudniu 2005 r., donosiły niemiecki tygodnik "Stern" i amerykańska telewizja ABC. Ale opierały się na anonimowych źródłach. Natomiast Shane z "NYT" jako pierwszy namówił do wypowiedzi A.B. Krongarda, "urzędnika nr 3" w CIA od marca 2001 r. do 2004 r.

Shane dostał za ten tekst Nagrodę Pulitzera, najważniejszą nagrodę dziennikarską w USA. Rząd amerykański jego rewelacji nie dementował.

Są też trzy raporty instytucji europejskich potwierdzające istnienie tajnych więzień w Polsce i Rumunii: Rady Europy (czerwiec 2006), Parlamentu Europejskiego (listopad 2006) i Komisji Europejskiej (listopad 2007)." 


wg Shana  - w naszym kraju używano "... Specjalnych metod - bezsenności, niskich temperatur, strachu i bólu" oraz podtapiania - użyto w ciągu dwóch tygodni ponad sto razy ..."


*" ...Amerykanie nie zdają sobie z tego sprawy, ale Polska jest 51. stanem USA (szef tajnych operacji CIA James Pavitt)..."*

http://wyborcza.pl/1,75478,5628064,C..._w_Polsce.html

----------


## lukasz_p

Ciekawe czy autor watku ciągle go śledzi, bo dyskusja troszkę zboczyła z toru  :Lol:

----------

:Lol:

----------


## BOHO

> to moze kilka kolejnych cytatów ...
> 
> 
> Są też trzy raporty instytucji europejskich potwierdzające istnienie tajnych więzień w Polsce i Rumunii: Rady Europy (czerwiec 2006), Parlamentu Europejskiego (listopad 2006) i Komisji Europejskiej (listopad 2007)."


Komisja tymczasowa do zbadania sprawy rzekomego wykorzystania krajów europejskich przez CIA do transportu i nielegalnego przetrzymywania więźniów.
DOKUMENT ROBOCZY nr 9
Sprawozdawca: Giovanni Claudio Fava

W 2002 roku dwa samoloty odrzutowe Gulfstream, w 2003 roku cztery samoloty odrzutowe Gulfstream, a w dniu 22 września 2003 r. jeden Boeing 737 z cywilnym numerem rejestracyjnym zatrzymały się na lotnisku. Samoloty te zostały potraktowane jak samoloty wojskowe i nie zostały poddane odprawie celnej. Wojskowy status lotów ustaliła straż graniczna, a personel lotniska zastosował odpowiednie procedury;

Polecenia odnoszące się do przylotów wspomnianych samolotów pochodziły bezpośrednio od straży granicznej, która podkreślała, że władze lotniska nie powinny się zbliżać do samolotów oraz że obsługiwać je miał jedynie personel wojskowy i służby wojskowe, załatwiając wyłącznie sprawy techniczne po lądowaniu;
Opłaty za lądowanie zostały uiszczone w gotówce i były wygórowane - od 2000 do 4000 EUR;

Na przylot samolotów Gulfstream czekał jeden lub dwa pojazdy. Pojazdy miały wojskowe numery rejestracyjne zaczynające się od litery "H", które są kojarzone z bazą szkoleniową wywiadu znajdującą się w położonych niedaleko Starych Kiejkutach. W jednym przypadku przyjechała karetka należąca do policyjnego ośrodka szkoleniowego lub bazy wojskowej. Jeden z pracowników lotniska powiedział, że pewnego razu jadąc za pojazdami widział, że udały się w kierunku ośrodka szkoleniowego wywiadu w Starych Kiejkutach;

Według straży granicznej do siedmioosobowej załogi Boeinga na lotnisku w Szymanach dołączyło 5 pasażerów, którzy podali, że są biznesmenami. Wszystkie 12 osób (załoga i pasażerowie) były obywatelami amerykańskimi.

*jak nic wszystko dokładnie potwierdzone i udowodnione !*  :cool:

----------


## Browar

> śmierć ubezpieczonego kończy jego współpracę z zakładem ubezpieczeń i tym samym możliwość jakichkolwiek wypłat.....


 Bzdura jakich mało... jak przywali w ciebie pijany kierowca samochodem  i zginie w wypadku to nie dosatniesz ani grosza... ? Oj...jak się nie znasz na prawie ubezpieczeniowym to nie pisz takich bzdur....

----------


## Browar

a co do "zboczenia" z wątku to chciałem choc nawiązać do jego tematu, ale wiedzę że nie ma szans    :Lol:

----------


## bladyy78

Normalnie wpadam na ten wątek a tu całkiem inny temat troszkę zjechaliście Panowie   :Wink2:  .

----------

człek by sie na smierc zanudził gdyby było tylko o budowaniu ...   :Wink2:

----------

